# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Trump the Crook.

## Corruptbuddha

Trump refused to pay winner of 2010 golf contest $1M prize money - NY Daily News

Ok, so it seems that the Donald J Trump foundation has used charitable contributions to settle lawsuits against Trump.  And the kicker is that the foundation hasn't received any money from Trump himself since 2009.  

8HBmrB8.jpg

Get that?  He's used contribution to a charity....from other people....to pay off people who have sued him.

Here's the question...how can anyone trust this dink?

Now we know why both he AND Clinton are seen as untrustworthy.

PressTV-Both Trump and Clinton untrustworthyâ€™

59 and 51 percent, respectively.


Thread is now a "sticky". @corrupt buddha

----------

midcan5 (06-03-2018)

----------


## Midgardian

Still supporting Hillary, I see.

----------

Coolwalker (09-20-2016),Joe (09-21-2016),Montana (09-20-2016),S-N-A-F-U (03-30-2018)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Coming from a person called "corrupt". Lmao!

----------

Coolwalker (09-20-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Still supporting Hillary, I see.



Just spreading the truth.  It's good for you.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Coming from a person called "corrupt". Lmao!



Break out your crayons and attempt to argue the points the article makes?

----------


## Rita Marley

That's worse than outing spies and giving away government secrets!

----------

Frankenvoter (09-20-2016),Joe (09-21-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> That's worse than outing spies and giving away government secrets!


Being dishonest and crooked is being dishonest and crooked.  You don't qualify bad behavior.  And you certainly don't reward it.

Or do you?

Are you looking forward to your president being a scumbag who steals from charity?

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Break out your crayons and attempt to argue the points the article makes?


That article is a scam just like you are.

----------

frankmusic (02-14-2018),samspade (09-20-2016)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Being dishonest and crooked is being dishonest and crooked.  You don't qualify bad behavior.  And you certainly don't reward it.
> 
> Or do you?
> 
> Are you looking forward to your president being a scumbag who steals from charity?


So fake.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Being dishonest and crooked is being dishonest and crooked.  You don't qualify bad behavior.  And you certainly don't reward it.
> 
> Or do you?
> 
> Are you looking forward to your president being a scumbag who steals from charity?


Then why are you for Clinton?

----------

Joe (09-21-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> That article is a scam just like you are.


So where is the 'scam'?  Think you can make an argument against it?  Be my guest.   You won't though.  As you're proven incapable.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Then why are you for Clinton?



This isn't about Clinton.  We know all about her crookedness.  It's long lived and gloriously documented.  Trump on the other hand....he needs to be vetted much, MUCH more.

So what about it, Sunshine?  Care to argue why Trump effectively stole from a charity?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> So fake.



You really don't care how crooked Trump is...do you?




> In an expose published Tuesday, The Post reported that Trump has spent a total of at least $258,000 from his charitable foundation to settle lawsuits against his businesses.That sum includes the amount related to the hole-in-one fiasco as well as a $100,000 donation from the charity in 2007 to a veterans charity to settle fines brought by the city of Palm Beach, Fla., against Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club.
> That suit was related to an 80-foot flagpole at the oceanfront property that violated the town’s rules that such poles could be no taller than 42 feet.


The fact that he stole from a charity...documented...is A-OK with you isn't it?

----------


## Rita Marley

> You really don't care how crooked Trump is...do you?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he stole from a charity...documented...is A-OK with you isn't it?


Come on, he signed it "Cliff Clavin." You know who Cliff Clavin is, don't you?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Come on, he signed it "Cliff Clavin." You know who Cliff Clavin is, don't you?



Do yourself a favor and don't go into handwriting analysis.  You'd suck at it.

----------


## Canadianeye

This is a game changer. I am writing in Ted Cruz now.

----------


## Coolwalker

If it's true I am sure a judge will settle this...assuming it is true that is.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Do yourself a favor and don't go into handwriting analysis.  You'd suck at it.


1 mil = $150,000 to those people. And you fell for it.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> If it's true I am sure a judge will settle this...assuming it is true that is.



Let's say the judge tells him to repay the money and he does so the very next day....does that make him any less a crook?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> 1 mil = $150,000 to those people. And you fell for it.



It's easy to 'fall for it' when it's the truth.  So tell us Rita...why do you continue to support an obvious crook?

----------


## Montana

Or vote for a cunt that steals from her own Foundation ?


> Being dishonest and crooked is being dishonest and crooked.  You don't qualify bad behavior.  And you certainly don't reward it.
> 
> Or do you?
> 
> Are you looking forward to your president being a scumbag who steals from charity?

----------


## Rita Marley

> It's easy to 'fall for it' when it's the truth.  So tell us Rita...why do you continue to support an obvious crook?


After you tell us why you're so gullible. Do you travel a lot, buddha?

----------

RMNIXON (09-20-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

I see our friend is still rooting for Hillary!  :Smiley20:

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Or vote for a cunt that steals from her own Foundation ?


So they both steal from charity.   Nice.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> After you tell us why you're so gullible. Do you travel a lot, buddha?


So I take it you're afraid to actually discuss why Trump would steal from charity and why you support him?

It's cool if you don't want to defend him....I'd get tired of polishing that turd too.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I see our friend is still rooting for Hillary!



Do you trust Trump?  He's a proven liar and he steals from a charitable foundation.  Do you support that behavior?

----------


## Rita Marley

> So I take it you're afraid to actually discuss why Trump would steal from charity and why you support him?
> 
> It's cool if you don't want to defend him....I'd get tired of polishing that turd too.


Why would I equate a small civil matter with criminal espionage allegations? Only a fool would do so.

----------


## Ill-informed

I believe that most people that become successful in business did not get that way by being pure and righteous angels that never stray from the most honest options. Trump has always been a business man that probably has other people handling the trivial things like a million bucks. The wealth that Trump has is incomprehensible to most. Similarly the complexity of his business is so vast that questionable situations are to be expected. It is clear that Trump does not need the money. Why would he rip off a charity? Does not make sense to me. Is it possible that Trump can morph into a good leader and statesman and bring honor and pride back to our people? Is it possible that he really is what we need at this time?

----------

Mordent (09-21-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Trump refused to pay winner of 2010 golf contest $1M prize money - NY Daily News
> 
> Ok, so it seems that the Donald J Trump foundation has used charitable contributions to settle lawsuits against Trump.  And the kicker is that the foundation hasn't received any money from Trump himself since 2009.  
> 
> Attachment 17158
> 
> Get that?  He's used contribution to a charity....from other people....to pay off people who have sued him.
> 
> Here's the question...how can anyone trust this dink?
> ...



Here is your answer.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Why would I equate a small civil matter with criminal espionage allegations? Only a fool would do so.



So if he steals from charity...that ok?  In your book?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I believe that most people that become successful in business did not get that way by being pure and righteous angels that never stray from the most honest options. Trump has always been a business man that probably has other people handling the trivial things like a million bucks. The wealth that Trump has is incomprehensible to most. Similarly the complexity of his business is so vast that questionable situations are to be expected. It is clear that Trump does not need the money. Why would he rip off a charity? Does not make sense to me. Is it possible that Trump can morph into a good leader and statesman and bring honor and pride back to our people? Is it possible that he really is what we need at this time?



So it has to be either incompetence or criminal intent.  One or the other.

Which would make him a better president?  Being so incompetent he doesn't know the law about his OWN foundation, or he did it on purpose and law be damned?

Which traits makes for a better leader?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Here is your answer.



Well....don't kill yourself over it.  He's just not worth all that.  It's just 4 years.

You can survive 4 years of Clinton....hell we got through 8 years of Obama.  Now, I understand how you might want to end it all once you realize that you've been supporting a liar and a thief....I do understand...but suicide is never the answer.  

Buck up...you'll get another chance to choose someone better next time....just don't fuck it up again.

----------


## Dan40

> So it has to be either incompetence or criminal intent.  One or the other.
> 
> Which would make him a better president?  Being so incompetence he doesn't know the law about his OWN foundation, or he did it on purpose and law be damned?
> 
> Which traits makes for a better leader?



Could YOU estimate for me how completely fucking STUPID any American would have to be to NOT know that Clinton or Trump  WILL BE the next POTUS.

Would YOU agree that Trump or Clinton WILL BE the next POTUS?

Or not?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Could YOU estimate for me how completely fucking STUPID any American would have to be to NOT know that Clinton or Trump  WILL BE the next POTUS.
> 
> Would YOU agree that Trump or Clinton WILL BE the next POTUS?
> 
> Or not?



I agree that one of them will be.  Hillary.

Mores the pity.

When people like you had a chance to put up an actual candidate that could beat Hillary...you dropped the ball.  You didn't follow through.  You lost your heads.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I agree that one of them will be.  Hillary.
> 
> Mores the pity.
> 
> When people like you had a chance to put up an actual candidate that could beat Hillary...you dropped the ball.  You didn't follow through.  You lost your heads.


Then again, when Ted Cruz and 15 others had a chance to beat Donald Trump, they didn't follow through. They lost their heads and failed.

----------

Joe (09-21-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Then again, when Ted Cruz and 15 others had a chance to beat Donald Trump, they didn't follow through. They lost their heads and failed.


Man, you guys sure do love Cruz.  It's all you can talk about.  What's the matter?  Having second thoughts about supporting a thief and liar?

Meh...I don't blame you...I would be too. 

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rita Marley

> Man, you guys sure do love Cruz.  It's all you can talk about.  What's the matter?  Having second thoughts about supporting a thief and liar?
> 
> Meh...I don't blame you...I would be too.


I notice you left out the 15 others I mentioned.

Still butt hurt about Old Teddy, I see.     :Smile:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So it has to be either incompetence or criminal intent.  One or the other.
> 
> Which would make him a better president?  Being so incompetence he doesn't know the law about his OWN foundation, or he did it on purpose and law be damned?
> 
> Which traits makes for a better leader?


Enriching one's self through private enterprise makes one far more desirable than the other who enriched herself and her husband through her goverent appointed position of foreign extortion and the selling of government proprietary, classified info and the underhanded deal that gave Russia uranium. 
....Gave birth to Isis, through Libya after the intentional destruction and didn't have to defend her actions at the time  or spend foundation money as a government official. 
Yes. 
I'll take a businessman who inevitably has to defend himself in business deals over a government thug who uses the American taxpayer dollars to defend herself. 
The witch is far too greedy to use Clinton Foundation funds.

----------

Joe (09-21-2016),Mordent (09-21-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> I agree that one of them will be.  Hillary.
> 
> Mores the pity.
> 
> When people like you had a chance to put up an actual candidate that could beat Hillary...you dropped the ball.  You didn't follow through.  You lost your heads.



How many stupid people in this country believe that a man that was CRUSHED, horribly defeated by Trump.  A man that intentionally violated his written oath could beat the hildewhore and Trump can't.

Difficult to believe that horrendous level of stupidity and ignorance about anyone.

7 million people voted for cruz.  Not enough by 7 million.  And of those 7 million about 6 million have ACCEPTED reality and have joined with Trump.

A mentally ILL few will not and cannot ACCEPT 

*REALITY.*

Sad, but fuck'em.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Then again, when Ted Cruz and 15 others had a chance to beat Donald Trump, they didn't follow through. They lost their heads and failed.


So did the Buddha. 
Picture that. 
A headless Buddha. 
Looka lika a incognito yoga peace activist that just got visited by a radical Muslim.

----------


## Ill-informed

I was trying to make the point that Trump has no motive to commit a crime to "steal"a million dollars, and I also believe it is possible that he was not directly involved with that particular unfortunate event. If one steps back and looks at the big picture it becomes obvious that Trump seems to have lead a surprisingly decent life for a man that could do anything he wanted.

----------

Garden House Queen (09-20-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I notice you left out the 15 others I mentioned.
> 
> Still butt hurt about Old Teddy, I see.



He's the only one 'you' mentioned by name.  It just rolls of the keyboard doesn't it?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## SharetheHedge

Yeah boy - can't wait till he screws over China and Iran.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Enriching one's self through private enterprise makes one far more desirable than the other who enriched herself and her husband through her goverent appointed position of foreign extortion and the selling of government proprietary, classified info and the underhanded deal that gave Russia uranium. 
> ....Gave birth to Isis, through Libya after the intentional destruction and didn't have to defend her actions at the time  or spend foundation money as a government official. 
> Yes. 
> I'll take a businessman who inevitably has to defend himself in business deals over a government thug who uses the American taxpayer dollars to defend herself. 
> The witch is far too greedy to use Clinton Foundation funds.



So crooked private enterprise os just as good as legitimate?  Does character not count? It used to.

----------


## Rita Marley

> He's the only one 'you' mentioned by name.  It just rolls of the keyboard doesn't it?


You did too. You ignored the 15 others I mentioned.

Because the sting is real.    :Smile:

----------



----------


## Dan40

*This message is hidden because Corruptbuddha is on your ignore list.*

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> How many stupid people in this country believe that a man that was CRUSHED, horribly defeated by Trump.  A man that intentionally violated his written oath could beat the hildewhore and Trump can't.
> 
> Difficult to believe that horrendous level of stupidity and ignorance about anyone.
> 
> 7 million people voted for cruz.  Not enough by 7 million.  And of those 7 million about 6 million have ACCEPTED reality and have joined with Trump.
> 
> A mentally ILL few will not and cannot ACCEPT 
> 
> *REALITY.*
> ...


Still going on about Cruz?

Now this is just getting sad.

You know...maybe I could ask the good Senator to send you a signed copy of Green Eggs and Ham.  You could read it to yourself each night before you slip off to dreamland and have tortured dreams about your forbidden love?

----------


## bdtex

You know you own 'em when the best they have is wisecracks about your nickname.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> *This message is hidden because Corruptbuddha is on your ignore list.*



LOL....I win.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> You know you own 'em when the best they have is wisecracks about your nickname.



When they put you on ignore.

Sweet!

----------


## samspade

> Trump refused to pay winner of 2010 golf contest $1M prize money - NY Daily News
> 
> Ok, so it seems that the Donald J Trump foundation has used charitable contributions to settle lawsuits against Trump.  And the kicker is that the foundation hasn't received any money from Trump himself since 2009.  
> 
> Attachment 17158
> 
> Get that?  He's used contribution to a charity....from other people....to pay off people who have sued him.
> 
> Here's the question...how can anyone trust this dink?
> ...


But the rules also stipulated that Greenbergs shot had to travel at least 150 yards, a distance that Trumps golf club, allegedly, made the hole short of, on purpose.

In the suit, Greenberg conveyed how surprised he was when he didnt get the money, pointing to the fact that former NBA star Alonzo Mourning, whose charity was also hosting the tournament, personally congratulated him after the amazing shot.
But just over an hour after Greenbergs shot, he was summoned to meet with representatives from Trumps club and the insurance company that underwrote the prize to examine the spot from where he hit his shot.

William Fried, one of Greenbergs attorneys, told The News the claim was ultimately denied because the markers at the tee were not set at the right yardage and that the course  owned by Trump in this case  traditionally sets those markers.

When Greenberg didnt receive the money on that basis, he sued Trumps club, 

Mournings charity and the insurance company that had underwritten the prize.

http://www.gopbriefingroom.com/index.php?topic=225922.0

*Liberals are not entitled to their version of the truth*

----------

LongTermGuy (09-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So crooked private enterprise os just as good as legitimate?  Does character not count? It used to.


You foolish manipulator. You infer honesty but you know better. 
There hasn't been " character" or honesty in politics for over 100 years. 
Only characters. 

They either work for you or they work against you. 
Trump will work for me. 
It's pretty evident you have a lot to lose when President Trump takes office.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-20-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> But the rules also stipulated that Greenberg’s shot had to travel at least 150 yards, a distance that Trump’s golf club, allegedly, made the hole short of, on purpose.
> 
> In the suit, Greenberg conveyed how surprised he was when he didn’t get the money, pointing to the fact that former NBA star Alonzo Mourning, whose charity was also hosting the tournament, “personally congratulated” him after the amazing shot.
> But just over an hour after Greenberg’s shot, he was “summoned” to meet with representatives from Trump’s club and the insurance company that underwrote the prize to examine the spot from where he hit his shot.
> 
> William Fried, one of Greenberg’s attorneys, told The News the claim was ultimately denied because “the markers at the tee were not set at the right yardage” and that “the course” — owned by Trump in this case — “traditionally sets those markers.”
> 
> When Greenberg didn’t receive the money on that basis, he sued Trump’s club, 
> 
> ...



The shot isn't the relevant point, is it?  The point is that Trump paid off the settlement with money from the FOUNDATION.  And not only that settlement but others.

Like his own personal piggy bank.

That level of dishonesty sounds kosher to you?  Something you look for in a leader?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> You foolish manipulator. You infer honesty but you know better. 
> There hasn't been " character" or honesty in politics for over 100 years. 
> Only characters. 
> 
> They either her work for you or they work against you. 
> Trump will work for me. 
> It's pretty evident you have a lot to lose when President Trump takes office.



I don't infer anything.  I suggest...YOU infer.  And incorrectly, I might add.  Honesty is but a part of character.  But an IMPORTANT part.

Well...to principled people anyway.

----------


## Rita Marley

What is Aleppo?

lol

----------

LongTermGuy (09-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> What is Aleppo?
> 
> lol


I think they used to live in isolated colonies.

----------

Rita Marley (09-20-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I think they used to live in isolated colonies.


I have heard of them. Colon Aleppo suctions or something like that.

Most Johnsons would know about this.

----------


## Rita Marley

I'm a Ralston Purina fan, myself.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm a Ralston Purina fan, myself.


Here's my favorite purina product.

image.jpgimage.jpg

----------

Rita Marley (09-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have heard of them. Colon Aleppo suctions or something like that.
> 
> Most Johnsons would know about this.


 :Thinking:  Don't plan on visiting *that* ​country, ever.

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> Trump refused to pay winner of 2010 golf contest $1M prize money - NY Daily News
> 
> Ok, so it seems that the Donald J Trump foundation has used charitable contributions to settle lawsuits against Trump.  And the kicker is that the foundation hasn't received any money from Trump himself since 2009.  
> 
> Attachment 17158
> 
> Get that?  He's used contribution to a charity....from other people....to pay off people who have sued him.
> 
> Here's the question...how can anyone trust this dink?
> ...





> Just spreading the truth.  It's good for you.


What a dumbass pathetically stupid thread you got here.  Trump gave money to charities.  The recipients of this money were charities. The tournament was for a charity. You claim that is went for "legal" obligations.  Show me where any of these organizations had a judgement against him.  That he smoothed over any hard feeling to CHARITIES with money from his charity fund upsets you. That the charity itself paid for the promotion of the charity, the "hole in one competition", upsets you.  Jeezus Christ you are PATHETIC.

What a God damned stupid ignorant thread.  Same stupid shit from stupid libtards.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-20-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> What a dumbass pathetically stupid thread you got here.  Trump gave money to charities.  The recipients of this money were charities. The tournament was for a charity. You claim that is went for "legal" obligations.  Show me where any of these organizations had a judgement against him.  That he smoothed over any hard feeling to CHARITIES with money from his charity fund upsets you. That the charity itself paid for the promotion of the charity, the "hole in one competition", upsets you.  Jeezus Christ you are PATHETIC.
> 
> What a God damned stupid ignorant thread.  Same stupid shit from stupid libtards.


Consider the source......NYDaily News. The same trash paper that brought several hit pieces nobody else ran with. They also had memorable covers with childish Trump clown faces.  How credible can they be?

----------

LongTermGuy (09-20-2016)

----------


## keymanjim

Okay, I'm not going to read through this entire thread to smack CB. So, here's the facts:
The event wasn't hosted by Trump. It took place on his golf course but the event was hosted by Alonzo Mourning. Even he wasn't at fault since it was the insurance company underwriting the event that refused to pay up. Seems the man made the shot at 139 yards and they insisted that he had to be at least 150 yards. But, it was AM's charity and not Trump that was sued.

There is absolutely no evidence that Trump has paid out anything much less where it was paid from.

----------

Eighty Deuce (09-20-2016),Kodiak (09-20-2016),Northern Rivers (09-21-2016),Rita Marley (09-20-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Consider the source......NYDaily News. The same trash paper that brought several hit pieces nobody else ran with. They also had memorable covers with childish Trump clown faces.  How credible can they be?


Just Panicky Liberal Horse-shit...with the Media and the leftist...

----------

samspade (09-20-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Okay, I'm not going to read through this entire thread to smack CB. So, here's the facts:
> The event wasn't hosted by Trump. It took place on his golf course but the event was hosted by Alonzo Mourning. Even he wasn't at fault since it was the insurance company underwriting the event that refused to pay up. Seems the man made the shot at 139 yards and they insisted that he had to be at least 150 yards. But, it was AM's charity and not Trump that was sued.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence that Trump has paid out anything much less where it was paid from.



There is no sense in attempting to debate with intentionally ignorant liars.  And that whiny butt hurt ass is what we have here.

Guess he cannot find a cruz-bot thread, so needs to rant insanely here.  He will eventually go away.  In the meantime, ignore.

----------

Eighty Deuce (09-20-2016),keymanjim (09-20-2016)

----------


## samspade

> The shot isn't the relevant point, is it?  The point is that Trump paid off the settlement with money from the FOUNDATION.  And not only that settlement but others.
> 
> Like his own personal piggy bank.
> 
> That level of dishonesty sounds kosher to you?  Something you look for in a leader?


So in the mind of a liberal saying he did it rather than doing it is all  that counts have you anything else?

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> Okay, I'm not going to read through this entire thread to smack CB. So, here's the facts:
> The event wasn't hosted by Trump. It took place on his golf course but the event was hosted by Alonzo Mourning. Even he wasn't at fault since it was the insurance company underwriting the event that refused to pay up. Seems the man made the shot at 139 yards and they insisted that he had to be at least 150 yards. But, it was AM's charity and not Trump that was sued.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence that Trump has paid out anything much less where it was paid from.


Just more proof that whoever started this thread, and all their friends, a phucking asshats.

----------

keymanjim (09-20-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> What a dumbass pathetically stupid thread you got here.  Trump gave money to charities.  The recipients of this money were charities. The tournament was for a charity. You claim that is went for "legal" obligations.  Show me where any of these organizations had a judgement against him.  That he smoothed over any hard feeling to CHARITIES with money from his charity fund upsets you. That the charity itself paid for the promotion of the charity, the "hole in one competition", upsets you.  Jeezus Christ you are PATHETIC.
> 
> What a God damned stupid ignorant thread.  Same stupid shit from stupid libtards.



You need to actually read the links.  Learn something.  Then you won't appear so retarded.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Okay, I'm not going to read through this entire thread to smack CB. So, here's the facts:
> The event wasn't hosted by Trump. It took place on his golf course but the event was hosted by Alonzo Mourning. Even he wasn't at fault since it was the insurance company underwriting the event that refused to pay up. Seems the man made the shot at 139 yards and they insisted that he had to be at least 150 yards. But, it was AM's charity and not Trump that was sued.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence that Trump has paid out anything much less where it was paid from.


LOL...you CAN read...right?

Log In - The New York Times

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/20/trump...-disputes.html

Trump used 258,000 from his charity to settle legal problems - The Washington Post

There's a lot good stuff there.  Read it BEFORE you make yourself look silly.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Just more proof that whoever started this thread, and all their friends, a phucking asshats.


The whole concept of 'debate' is lost on you isn't it?

----------


## LongTermGuy

:Cool20:

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> This isn't about Clinton.  We know all about her crookedness.  It's long lived and gloriously documented.  Trump on the other hand....he needs to be vetted much, MUCH more.
> 
> So what about it, Sunshine?  Care to argue why Trump effectively stole from a charity?


You're a lying sack like all democrats. I've learned from experience to never try to disprove a lie posted by liberal scum because they just keep lying. They have nothing else but lies. **********REMOVED******traitors to America *****should be exiled from this country.

----------

Rita Marley (09-21-2016)

----------


## keymanjim

> LOL...you CAN read...right?
> 
> Log In - The New York Times
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/20/trump...-disputes.html
> 
> Trump used 258,000 from his charity to settle legal problems - The Washington Post
> 
> There's a lot good stuff there.  Read it BEFORE you make yourself look silly.


Can you?

Former CFTC Chair Marty Greenberg Hit A Hole-In-One On A Trump Golf Course And Never Got His $1 Million Prize - Business Insider

BTW, all three of your links source the same WP story. Which has yet to provide any proof of their claims.
Man, you are an idiot.

----------

Eighty Deuce (09-21-2016)

----------


## memesofine

holy smokes. Now they are taking crap off the National Enquire or what?

we have the freaking Clintons in corruption so deep while SERVING in OUR GOVERMENT as SOS and selling us and our COUNTRY out to foreigners and BIG CORPS. and this is the garbage they are freaking over.

----------

Joe (09-21-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Can you?
> 
> Former CFTC Chair Marty Greenberg Hit A Hole-In-One On A Trump Golf Course And Never Got His $1 Million Prize - Business Insider
> 
> BTW, all three of your links source the same WP story. Which has yet to provide any proof of their claims.
> Man, you are an idiot.


Then perhaps you can tell us why his foundation is now being investigated?

Donald Trump Foundation Under Investigation by NY Attorney General

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> holy smokes. Now they are taking crap off the National Enquire or what?
> 
> we have the freaking Clintons in corruption so deep while SERVING in OUR GOVERMENT as SOS and selling us and our COUNTRY out to foreigners and BIG CORPS. and this is the garbage they are freaking over.


Actually the Enquirer is ran by a friend of Trump. The Post and the Times are actual newspapers.

----------


## Rita Marley

I don't think anyone can help Hillary beat Trump at this point. He's pretty much got this.

----------


## Taxcutter

You just can't get it through your head, can you?

It ain't about Trump.   It's about the deplorables.

----------



----------


## Captain Kirk!

> You just can't get it through your head, can you?
> 
> It ain't about Trump.   It's about the deplorables.


I think garbage like that is paid to post bullshit.

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> Then perhaps you can tell us why his foundation is now being investigated?
> 
> Donald Trump Foundation Under Investigation by NY Attorney General


By the NY Attorney General  !!!!!!!! Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha .................  :Dontknow:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Then perhaps you can tell us why his foundation is now being investigated?
> 
> Donald Trump Foundation Under Investigation by NY Attorney General


I can tell you why.  Because the media is so in the bag for Clinton they are trying to take out Trump for something that the Clintons do so much grander.   I am really surprised that you,, being as smart as you are, can't see how you're being played.

----------

Knightkore (09-21-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Gentlemen, PLEASE be Civil in your responses.

----------

Ginger (09-21-2016),Trinnity (09-21-2016)

----------


## keymanjim

> Then perhaps you can tell us why his foundation is now being investigated?
> 
> Donald Trump Foundation Under Investigation by NY Attorney General


That would be the same NYAG that tried to shakedown Trump and some of his officers into "donations" to his reelection.

The Malversation of Eric Schneiderman | The American Spectator

----------

Knightkore (09-21-2016)

----------


## memesofine

> Actually the Enquirer is ran by a friend of Trump. The Post and the Times are actual newspapers.


oh brother, you are a good brainwashed DNC cult member. embarrassing no? 
Hardly anyone takes  the WashingtonCOMPOST or the NYslimes serious anymore.

----------

Knightkore (09-21-2016),Rita Marley (09-21-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

5.7 percent of the money of the Clinton Foundation went to charity.  94.3 percent went to?

By the way if only a nickel of my dollar was going to charity.....why the HELL would I donate unless 95 cents was being laundered or sent to my supporters "pretending" to be "charity"?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Trump refused to pay winner of 2010 golf contest $1M prize money - NY Daily News
> 
> Ok, so it seems that the Donald J Trump foundation has used charitable contributions to settle lawsuits against Trump.  And the kicker is that the foundation hasn't received any money from Trump himself since 2009.  
> 
> Attachment 17158
> 
> Get that?  He's used contribution to a charity....from other people....to pay off people who have sued him.
> 
> Here's the question...how can anyone trust this dink?
> ...


Duh..... it was a charity event.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I can tell you why.  Because the media is so in the bag for Clinton they are trying to take out Trump for something that the Clintons do so much grander.   I am really surprised that you,, being as smart as you are, can't see how you're being played.



So because Hillary is a scumbag, it's wrong to point out that Trump is a scumbag too?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Duh..... it was a charity event.



lol...he settled that AND OTHER lawsuits with charity money.  He's as crooked as Clinton.  Guess that's why they were such good friends eh?

----------


## Midgardian

> So because Hillary is a scumbag, it's wrong to point out that Trump is a scumbag too?


Trump is not a scumbag and Johnson does not know the significance of Aleppo.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> So because Hillary is a scumbag, it's wrong to point out that Trump is a scumbag too?


Hill_ho_Liar.jpg

and Trump says.........................................Trump_smurk.jpg

----------


## Ginger

> I can tell you why.  Because the media is so in the bag for Clinton they are trying to take out Trump for something that the Clintons do so much grander.   I am really surprised that you,, being as smart as you are, can't see how you're being played.


Democrats always accuse Republicans of what they, the democrats, are already doing.

Isn't that what you've been saying for a very long time, CJ?

It's true. It's a deflection ploy.

----------

Knightkore (09-21-2016),Midgardian (09-21-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Democrats always accuse Republicans of what they, the democrats, are already doing.
> 
> Isn't that what you've been saying for a very long time, CJ?
> 
> It's true. It's a deflection ploy.



So...you don't believe he took money from a charity to pay legal settlements?  Or to make a campaign contribution?

----------


## Midgardian

> So...you don't believe he took money from a charity to pay legal settlements?  Or to make a campaign contribution?


So, you really do want Crooked Hillary as president?

----------

Knightkore (09-21-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> So, you really do want Crooked Hillary as president?



It doesn't matter.  Syphilis or Gonorrhea?  Strychnine or Polonium?  Globalist Socialism or Nationalist Socialism?  A liberal Democrat or a Liberal Independent?

Pick your poison.

----------


## keymanjim

> So...you don't believe he took money from a charity to pay legal settlements?  Or to make a campaign contribution?


Pardon us if we don't take the _say-so_ of some liberal reporter.

----------

Knightkore (09-21-2016)

----------


## Jeffrey

> Trump refused to pay winner of 2010 golf contest $1M prize money - NY Daily News
> 
> Ok, so it seems that the Donald J Trump foundation has used charitable contributions to settle lawsuits against Trump.  And the kicker is that the foundation hasn't received any money from Trump himself since 2009.  
> 
> Attachment 17158
> 
> Get that?  He's used contribution to a charity....from other people....to pay off people who have sued him.
> 
> Here's the question...how can anyone trust this dink?
> ...


Geez, we don't have much to pick from this cycle.

----------


## Dan40

How is Donald Trump responsible for Alonzo Mournings tournament?

How is Donald Trump responsible for the underwriting insurer not paying?

Because a liberal liar nee immature cruz-bot says so?

----------


## Midgardian

"Trump the Crook", despite being an inaccurate label, just doesn't have the same ring as Crooked Hillary.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> How is Donald Trump responsible for Alonzo Mournings tournament?
> 
> How is Donald Trump responsible for the underwriting insurer not paying?
> 
> Because a liberal liar nee immature cruz-bot says so?


Trump payed the settlement.  With CHARITY money.  That's illegal.  And wrong.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> "Trump the Crook", despite being an inaccurate label, just doesn't have the same ring as Crooked Hillary.



Oh, it's accurate.  But maybe we should go with Trump the Con Man?  Trump the Liar?  Scumbag Trump? Ill Douche?

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Oh, it's accurate.  But maybe we should go with Trump the Con Man?  Trump the Liar?  Scumbag Trump? Ill Douche?



You're confused with dimocrats the crud that votes for them.

----------


## Midgardian

> Oh, it's accurate.  But maybe we should go with Trump the Con Man?  Trump the Liar?  Scumbag Trump? Ill Douche?


None of those are accurate either.

You Hillary enablers (note I did not say supporters) are really getting desperate.

----------

Knightkore (09-21-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> You're confused with dimocrats the crud that votes for them.



Nope.  Trump is a scumbag.  Always has been.  And he's got a ton of once-conservative folks snowed.  Of course...once he crashes and burns....you'll all see your foolishness.  Too late of course.  But you'll see it.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

You are a liar.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Go ahead.....guess!

Trump's decade-long record of hiring foreign guest workers - Jul. 28, 2016 


And...lol...he flip-flopped about it.

Donald Trump flip-flops, then flips and flops more on H-1B visas - The Washington Post


This guy is all over the map.  Does HE even believe half the crap he says?

----------


## John123

:Lame:

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> You are a liar.



Point one lie out.  Just one.

----------


## Canadianeye

> None of those are accurate either.
> 
> You Hillary enablers (note I did not say supporters) are really getting desperate.


Kind of makes me wish they would get on board, like the way Thomas Sowell now thinks.

A highly respected and very conservative man.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Point one lie out.  Just one.


Pick any post you made about Trump. All lies, just like Clinton.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Still supporting the rapists wife I see.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Pick any post you made about Trump. All lies, just like Clinton.



So, as usual,  you've got nothing but man-love for Trump and an inability to back up your crap.

Got it.

----------


## keymanjim

> Point one lie out.  Just one.


Trump the Crook.

Any questions?

----------

Midgardian (09-21-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Point one lie out.  Just one.


Your OP for starters.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> So, as usual,  you've got nothing but man-love for Trump and an inability to back up your crap.
> 
> Got it.


This is why I never provide anything to losers like you.  You continue to spew lies. Like Clinton.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> So because Hillary is a scumbag, it's wrong to point out that Trump is a scumbag too?


You admit she is a scumbag and yet here you are carrying her water trying to smear trump when she has been cheating us all, putting us all at risk and enriching herself at our expense for years...and you are STILL gonna vote for this corrupt hag.    She is the reason those 4 men are dead...the Benghazi four.    How can you?  HOW can you be so stupid?  HOW can you be so easily manipulated.  I would be embarrassed if I were you right now?  Do you have the capacity for embarrassment?  Hillary doesn't.

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Captain Kirk! (09-21-2016)

----------


## Iron

If you dont vote for Trump you are a short sighted, small minded, retard from hell.

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you dont vote for Trump you are a short sighted, small minded, retard from hell.


 Even if people don't like Trump we need liberals kept out of the Supreme court. Hillary will probably elect sodomites, other God haters and American haters.

----------


## Iron

> Even if people don't like Trump we need liberals kept out of the Supreme court. Hillary will probably elect sodomites, other God haters and American haters.


Trump will not only build a wall, TRUMP IS THE WALL.....he will protect us against the things you mentioned, mexican crime invasion, political islam invasion, the globalist takeover of our country, the disease of political correctness, and every other fucking bad thing leftists are trying to do to this beautiful country of ours.

DONALD TRUMP IS THE WALL

----------

Roadmaster (09-21-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Trump will not only build a wall, TRUMP IS THE WALL.....he will protect us against the things you mentioned, mexican crime invasion, political islam invasion, the globalist takeover of our country, the disease of political correctness, and every other fucking bad thing leftists are trying to do to this beautiful country of ours.


The people still need to stand. As a Christian I see too many cowards that call themselves pastors. You can't help those who refuse to help themselves.

----------


## Rita Marley

O'Reilly had a very good intro about why bashing Trump is worthless at this point. The movement is much bigger than the man.

----------


## DonGlock26

Given a choice between Trump and his hole in one scandal  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

and Hillary and four dead Americans in Benghazi, I'll still take Trump.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Trump will not only build a wall, TRUMP IS THE WALL.....he will protect us against the things you mentioned, mexican crime invasion, political islam invasion, the globalist takeover of our country, the disease of political correctness, and every other fucking bad thing leftists are trying to do to this beautiful country of ours.
> 
> DONALD TRUMP IS THE WALL


News services are reporting that obastard gave Mexico 75 mil to build a wall along their southern border.

----------

Roadmaster (09-21-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> News services are reporting that obastard gave Mexico 75 mil to build a wall along their southern border.


But our congress and senate refuses to fund our border. It passed years ago and they never approved the money.

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-21-2016),Knightkore (09-23-2016)

----------


## stg-44

When it comes to H-1B visas Trump is a punk, when it comes to the syndicate. From "Silicone Valley" to Wall Street, and all points in between; Tel-Aviv's syndicate in North America are the biggest users of the H-1B visa.

----------


## Dan40

> Trump refused to pay winner of 2010 golf contest $1M prize money - NY Daily News
> 
> Ok, so it seems that the Donald J Trump foundation has used charitable contributions to settle lawsuits against Trump.  And the kicker is that the foundation hasn't received any money from Trump himself since 2009.  
> 
> Attachment 17158
> 
> Get that?  He's used contribution to a charity....from other people....to pay off people who have sued him.
> 
> Here's the question...how can anyone trust this dink?
> ...


*Cruz to back Trump                *

----------

Knightkore (09-23-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Dilemma.

Those suffering from Trump Derangement Syndrome often overlap with Cruzers.

Does this mean that Cruz is supporting a crook?

One presumes that Cruz will be "voting his conscience."

----------


## RobertLafollet

Trump may be indicted before the election.  Considering how he's cheated people expect a new scandal or two every week till the election.

----------


## sooda

> Trump may be indicted before the election.  Considering how he's cheated people expect a new scandal or two every week till the election.


You know about his dealings with Richard T Fields and lying under oath?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

According to POLITICOs five-day analysis, Trump averaged one falsehood every 3 minutes and 15 seconds over nearly five hours of remarks.

Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz4LHKHKX1B 

Now the question is this.  Is Trump telling all these lies because he believes them....or because it's what his supporter want to hear?  One thing is sure...it's habitual.

Number of appearances: 6 speeches; 1 town hall, 7 TV interviews; 0 press availabilities; 37 tweets
Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 4 hours and 43 minutes
Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 87
Rate: 1 untruth every 3.25 minutes


Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz4LHKiC7WF

----------


## Captain Kirk!

According to Captain Kirk, you are full of smelly stuff.

----------

Garden House Queen (09-25-2016),samspade (09-25-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Hillary Clinton Struggles Most With Truth About Herself - POLITICO Magazine

Hillary struggles with truthiness as well.  But usually not about policy....as about herself.  Her accomplishments, her history, her stances.

Number of appearances: 2 speeches; 3 TV interviews; 1 press availability; 114 tweets; 2 op-eds
Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 96 minutes and 10 seconds
Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 8
Rate: 1 untruth every 12 minutes


Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz4LHLI31dY 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook

Now the question becomes, why doesn't she lie as much as Trump?  Can she just not keep up?

----------


## samspade

> According to Captain Kirk, you are full of smelly stuff.


I believe politico as much as I do media matters or some other left wing organization even if they call themselves fact checkers.

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-25-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I believe politico as much as I do media matters or some other left wing organization even if they call themselves fact checkers.



Then I take it you won't be reading the article on how often Clinton lies?

----------


## Calypso Jones

What difference does it make at this point.

----------

Dana (09-25-2016),samspade (09-25-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> What difference does it make at this point.



Maybe none.  But I'm going to keep pointing it out in the hopes that even ONE Trumpster comes to his senses.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> According to POLITICO’s five-day analysis, Trump averaged one falsehood every 3 minutes and 15 seconds over nearly five hours of remarks.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz4LHKHKX1B 
> 
> Now the question is this.  Is Trump telling all these lies because he believes them....or because it's what his supporter want to hear?  One thing is sure...it's habitual.
> 
> Number of appearances: 6 speeches; 1 town hall, 7 TV interviews; 0 press availabilities; 37 tweets
> Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 4 hours and 43 minutes
> Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 87
> ...


It's all in the spin...... whose statistics...... whose lies.

----------

Dana (09-25-2016),Rebel Yell (09-25-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Maybe none.  But I'm going to keep pointing it out in the hopes that even ONE Trumpster comes to his senses.


Come to their senses to do what?  VOTE FOR HILLARY???   what the hell is wrong with you?  besides just plain obtuseness.

----------

Garden House Queen (09-25-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

> What difference does it make at this point.


I don't know, but ironically or not - I was just thinking about how I must truthfully sign a statement in order to renew my MI CPL (concealed pistol license).

"The applicant shall sign the statement on the application certifying that he or she has completed at least three hours of review of the required training and has had at least one hour of firing range time in the six months immediately preceding the renewal application."



Gotta go, have something(s) to do.
Don't forget to 'write-in' "OldSchool" when ya vote.  :Rofl:

----------



----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Come to their senses to do what?  VOTE FOR HILLARY???   what the hell is wrong with you?  besides just plain obtuseness.



Come to their senses and NOT vote for Trump.  Disavow him.  He's poison and NO good can come from him being elected to ANY office.

----------


## Rita Marley

Hillary has lies going back 30 years. You know it's bad when people have to lie about her lies.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-26-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Come to their senses and NOT vote for Trump.  Disavow him.  He's poison and NO good can come from him being elected to ANY office.


LOL   here are the choices bud.   Trump or Clinton.    We know what we are getting with Clinton and part of that is unrelenting supreme court lunacy for the next 100 years.   OR TRUMP....who just MIGHT do what he says.   SO....that's the way we're going.   You can CAN IT.

----------


## samspade

> Maybe none.  But I'm going to keep pointing it out in the hopes that even ONE Trumpster comes to his senses.


I am not a Trumpser nor am I a Hillary butt kisser.  The whole premise of your post is false because Hillary has been conspicuously absent with the media covering her back side so even implying Trump has lied with out verification which I have seen many times just more lies to cover Hillary's backside.

I would be surprised if Hillary does not try some move at Monday's debate.  Apparently she can not function for any length of time without help.  As for her past record she has proven  that taking that 3 o clock call  will end up badly and she will say what does it matter?

----------


## Deno

They all lie....

hillary just happens to be a bigger one...

----------


## samspade

> Hillary Clinton Struggles Most With Truth About Herself - POLITICO Magazine
> 
> Hillary struggles with truthiness as well.  But usually not about policy....as about herself.  Her accomplishments, her history, her stances.
> 
> Number of appearances: 2 speeches; 3 TV interviews; 1 press availability; 114 tweets; 2 op-eds
> Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 96 minutes and 10 seconds
> Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 8
> Rate: 1 untruth every 12 minutes
> 
> ...


Can you name Hilary's accomplishments?

----------

LongTermGuy (09-26-2016),Northern Rivers (09-26-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> LOL   here are the choices bud.   Trump or Clinton.    We know what we are getting with Clinton and part of that is unrelenting supreme court lunacy for the next 100 years.   OR TRUMP....who just MIGHT do what he says.   SO....that's the way we're going.   You can CAN IT.


You're talking to a wall.  The hate is over the top with this one.  You would think Trump raped his wife, daughter, mother and probably grandmother too.

----------

Garden House Queen (09-25-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Then I take it you won't be reading the article on how often Clinton lies?


I've seen Clinton lie. Don't need no article.

----------

2cent (09-25-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> I've seen Clinton lie. Don't need no article.


_Cha-Ching! _  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## nonsqtr

> According to POLITICOs five-day analysis, Trump averaged one falsehood every 3 minutes and 15 seconds over nearly five hours of remarks.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz4LHKHKX1B 
> 
> Now the question is this.  Is Trump telling all these lies because he believes them....or because it's what his supporter want to hear?  One thing is sure...it's habitual.
> 
> Number of appearances: 6 speeches; 1 town hall, 7 TV interviews; 0 press availabilities; 37 tweets
> Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 4 hours and 43 minutes
> Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 87
> ...


Wow, the Democratic party begins the news day accusing Trump of lying, and here's CBS accusing Trump of lying.

Some sorry-ass joke coming from the Queen of Lies.  :Mad:

----------

Dana (09-25-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> They all lie....
> 
> hillary just happens to be a bigger one...



You can categorically prove that untrue.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Wow, the Democratic party begins the news day accusing Trump of lying, and here's CBS accusing Trump of lying.
> 
> Some sorry-ass joke coming from the Queen of Lies.



Trump is a liar.  There is a HUGE list of them.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Trump is a liar.  There is a HUGE list of them.


You are a liar. There is a huge list of them.

----------


## Dana

> Can you name Hilary's accomplishments?


She co authored a bill in the senate.

She kept peace in the Middle East!!!

She re-triggered something with Russia!?!?

----------


## Jen

Everything Hillary says must be considered to be a lie since she's done it so much.
Most Hillary drones have become so used to her lies that they don't even see/ hear them.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-26-2016)

----------


## Jen

> She co authored a bill in the senate.
> 
> She kept peace in the Middle East!!!
> 
> She re-triggered something with Russia!?!?


  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


I give her TWO accomplishments:
Being elected to the Senate.
and 
Being the first woman nominated for President by a major party

That's it.

----------

Dana (09-25-2016),samspade (09-26-2016)

----------


## Dana

> I give her TWO accomplishments:
> Being elected to the Senate.
> and 
> Being the first woman nominated for President by a major party
> 
> That's it.


I'm glad you clarified major party.

Roseanne Barr was nominated for president once

Hillary 'clinched' the nom after being thrown under the bus by the Dem party in 2008  :Wink:

----------


## nonsqtr

> Hillary Clinton Struggles Most With Truth About Herself - POLITICO Magazine
> 
> Hillary struggles with truthiness as well.  But usually not about policy....as about herself.  Her accomplishments, her history, her stances.
> 
> Number of appearances: 2 speeches; 3 TV interviews; 1 press availability; 114 tweets; 2 op-eds
> Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 96 minutes and 10 seconds
> Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 8
> Rate: 1 untruth every 12 minutes
> 
> ...


Now Politico is the arbiter of the truth?

lol 

How often does Politico lie, once a minute?

 :Wink:

----------

LongTermGuy (09-26-2016),Northern Rivers (09-26-2016)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Clinton believes O.J was innocent.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Clinton believes O.J was innocent.


The courts said it was so.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Hillary Clinton Struggles Most With Truth About Herself - POLITICO Magazine
> 
> Hillary struggles with truthiness as well.  But usually not about policy....as about herself.  Her accomplishments, her history, her stances.
> 
> Number of appearances: 2 speeches; 3 TV interviews; 1 press availability; 114 tweets; 2 op-eds
> Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 96 minutes and 10 seconds
> Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 8
> Rate: 1 untruth every 12 minutes
> 
> ...


What lies specific to Mr Trump are disqualifiers?

----------


## Taxcutter

Considering she wants to challenge Trump in the debates on what she claims are his lies this strikes me as a person living in a glass house throwing rocks at Aroldis Chapman.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Hillary Clinton Struggles Most With Truth About Herself - POLITICO Magazine
> 
> Hillary struggles with truthiness as well.  But usually not about policy....as about herself.  Her accomplishments, her history, her stances.
> 
> Number of appearances: 2 speeches; 3 TV interviews; 1 press availability; 114 tweets; 2 op-eds
> Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 96 minutes and 10 seconds
> Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 8
> Rate: 1 untruth every 12 minutes
> 
> ...


Game changing. I would vote for Hillary now.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I give her TWO accomplishments:
> Being elected to the Senate.
> and 
> Being the first woman nominated for President by a major party
> 
> That's it.


Sorry to disappoint you, those were my accomplishments. devilwpen.jpg........ Is there anything I can help YOU with my dear?

----------


## teeceetx

How a person with such a decrepit track record could even be CONSIDERED for POTUS is simply outrageous.  How she can have so many supporters speaks very loudly about the intelligence-challenged electorate and the resolute corruption of the Government.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Hillary Clinton Struggles Most With Truth About Herself - POLITICO Magazine
> 
> Hillary struggles with truthiness as well.  But usually not about policy....as about herself.  Her accomplishments, her history, her stances.
> 
> Number of appearances: 2 speeches; 3 TV interviews; 1 press availability; 114 tweets; 2 op-eds
> Combined length of remarks (speeches, interviews): 96 minutes and 10 seconds
> Raw number of misstatements, exaggerations, falsehoods: 8
> Rate: 1 untruth every 12 minutes
> 
> ...


Lassie, Timmy wants you down in the well again.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Game changing. I would vote for Hillary now.



Why?  She's a liar too.  That's the point.

----------


## Rita Marley

I like when Gary Johnson does his baby talk. GooGoo GaGa, Gary.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I like when Gary Johnson does his baby talk. GooGoo GaGa, Gary.


If I saw him do that it would be a game changer. I'd vote for him.

----------

Rita Marley (09-26-2016)

----------


## Rita Marley

> If I saw him do that it would be a game changer. I'd vote for him.


Wait for it...

----------


## Captain Kirk!

He's Da Man!

----------

Rita Marley (09-26-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I like when Gary Johnson does his baby talk. GooGoo GaGa, Gary.


Excellent point. I am now voting for Gary Johnson, because Trump is an even worse horrific liar and criminal than Hillary Clinton.

Baby Johnson instead of little hands Trump for President!!!!

----------

Rita Marley (09-26-2016)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Excellent point. I am now voting for Gary Johnson, because Trump is an even worse horrific liar and criminal than Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Baby Johnson instead of little hands Trump for President!!!!


8%-ers Unite!

----------

Canadianeye (09-26-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Who did NOT see this ad coming?

----------



----------


## Captain Kirk!

So you don't like someone that will stand up for them self and their country? Well, that's exactly what is wrong with all you democrats. Spineless cowards.

----------

Daily Bread (09-27-2016),LongTermGuy (09-27-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

LongTermGuy (09-27-2016)

----------


## squidward

The Trump temperament argument is over a year old and hasn't workeD yet.
Maybe if you stroke it a little faster, the results will firm up a bit

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-27-2016),Daily Bread (09-27-2016),keymanjim (09-27-2016),Knightkore (09-27-2016),LongTermGuy (09-27-2016),MrMike (09-27-2016),Rita Marley (09-27-2016)

----------


## MrMike

> The Trump temperament argument is over a year old and hasn't workeD yet.
> Maybe if you stroke it a little faster, the results will firm up a bit


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   awesome response!

----------

squidward (09-27-2016)

----------


## MrMike

> Who did NOT see this ad coming?



Just admit it CBUD.  Hillary is your gal...

----------

LongTermGuy (09-27-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

**Trump vs Liberal Moderator and Hillary`s Lies....any normal person will Defend themselves against deceitful Leftist...

*

----------

Knightkore (09-27-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Who did NOT see this ad coming?



 :Smiley ROFLMAO: ........................ I can laugh.............................* Liberals can't laugh at themselves.
*..................................................  ..................................................  ..<yes.... I identify with Trump.>

----------

MrMike (09-27-2016)

----------


## as seen on tv

a habitual liar vs a rude business oligarch.  oh my!  how to chose?  how to chose?

----------

Knightkore (09-27-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Who did NOT see this ad coming?


Hillary's temperament was of a stuck up rich bitch that rolled her eyes and guffawed at everything.....and her face was in a perpetual evil glare.....upset she was.....with forced smiles.....

Petty and felony criminal with friends of muslims terrorists.....yes.....THAT is the temperament you seem to support.....

----------


## Knightkore

Oh.....the birther issue was NEVER settled.....The Hussein FORGED a certificate.....he is a Kenyan muslim, his family knows and so do all of us with a lick of any IQ about 10.....

----------



----------


## teeceetx

Let's stop right here.  NO ONE has a worse temperament than Hillary Clinton.  She is NOTORIOUS for her hatred and contempt for EVERYONE.  Hell, just look it up.  In fact there is even a book about her horrible temperament.  Why has Trump not capitalized on this?

----------

Knightkore (09-27-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> a habitual liar vs a rude business oligarch.  oh my!  how to chose?  how to chose?


If you haven't made your choice by now, there is nothing I can do to help you. <You're lost>.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Who did NOT see this ad coming?


I saw another "I hate Trump" thread from you coming.

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

> Let's stop right here.  NO ONE has a worse temperament than Hillary Clinton.  She is NOTORIOUS for her hatred and contempt for EVERYONE.  Hell, just look it up.  In fact there is even a book about her horrible temperament.  Why has Trump not capitalized on this?


She is so very satisfied with herself..................... do you want to puke?
Hill_Smirk.jpg

----------

DonGlock26 (09-28-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Trump's company violated embargo against Cuba: report | TheHill




> A company controlled by Donald Trump violated American trade bans by doing business in Cuba under Fidel Castro's presidency, according to a Newsweek report Thursday.The company, called Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts at the time, spent at least $68,000 during its 1988 "foray" into Cuba, the report said.Executives at the company "funneled" the cash for the trip through an American consulting firm called Seven Arrows Investment and Development Corporation.
> After the consultants went to Cuba, Seven Arrows helped Trump's senior officers make the trip and expenses in Cuba look legal by linking it to a charitable effort, according to Newsweek.
> But at the time, corporate expenditure in communist Cuba was illegal without the approval of the U.S. government.
> Americans and corporations weren't allowed to spend cash in Cuba. Only a foreign charity or sponsoring group could pay expenses, including travel.
> Since Trump Hotels didn't get a license from the federal Office of Foreign Asset Control before consultants went to Cuba, the trip violated federal law, the report said.
> An OFAC official told Newsweek there was "essentially zero" probability the agency would have granted a license to the company. 
> The payment occurred just before Trump launched a presidential bid in the Reform Party.
> During that campaign, he said in Miami he would uphold the embargo and not spend of his companies' money in Cuba until Fidel Castro was no longer in power


This is the kind of stuff that makes me curious about Trumps' taxes and why he won't release them.

----------


## Daily Bread

Ignorance is bliss

----------

Coolwalker (09-29-2016),LongTermGuy (09-29-2016),Matt (09-29-2016),Montana (09-29-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Ignorance is bliss



Well, now that it's coming out you won;t be so blissful, eh?

----------


## tiny1

Oh brother.
Where is the indictment?  Where is the Department of Justice?  Where are the fines?  Are you telling us that he did all this in plain sight, and not one liberal came out to make him  pay?  Puh-leeze.
Corporations seek loopholes in the law, to accomplish their objectives.  They obviously found a way to LEGALLY do this, or he'd be up to his eyeballs in US Attorney General.
Never Trumpers.  Geez Louise.  If they loved America more than they hate Trump, I'd have at least a microgram of respect for them.  As it is, not so much.

----------

Daily Bread (09-29-2016),Jim Scott (09-29-2016),LongTermGuy (09-29-2016),Montana (09-29-2016),MrMike (09-30-2016),Old Ridge Runner (09-30-2016),RMNIXON (09-29-2016),samspade (09-29-2016),Sled Dog (10-01-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Trump's company violated embargo against Cuba: report | TheHill
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that makes me curious about Trumps' taxes and why he won't release them.


As you and the rest of the willfully lying have been told a 1000 times, his tax info is being audited, and that means the IRS has it. Now ask the same question again tomorrow.

----------

Daily Bread (09-29-2016),LongTermGuy (09-29-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*1988 FOR gAWD'S SAKE!*

Democrat desperation.   :Wtf20:

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-29-2016),LongTermGuy (09-29-2016),Old Ridge Runner (09-30-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Trump's company violated embargo against Cuba: report | TheHill
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that makes me curious about Trumps' taxes and why he won't release them.


We have LAWS regarding the finances of presidential candidates.  Trump has complied WITH those laws.

Our law does NOT require the publication of ones income tax filings.  The LAW requires a financial statement.  Trump has done so.

Trump has been in business for 50 years+.  Has IRS fined him in all that time?"  Do you know?  NO you don't.  But IF they had fined Trump, CLINTON and REID would be buying full pages in every US newspaper.

Have YOU been the subject of an IRS audit?  I have, numerous times. And each time the filing changed a bit when the audit was finished.  So to release the information on an unfinished audit would almost certainly NOT be accurate when the audit is completed.

And you and the hildewhore and harry reid would gloat mightily over "FALSE" information.

And WHERE are your ladyship's missing top secret emails?

----------

2cent (10-02-2016),LongTermGuy (09-30-2016),Old Ridge Runner (09-30-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> *1988 FOR gAWD'S SAKE!*
> 
> Democrat desperation.


In 1988, Democrats would be supporting anyone who violated the trade embargo.

Can we smell (sic) H-Y-P-O-C-R-I-S-Y?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-30-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> *1988 FOR gAWD'S SAKE!*
> 
> Democrat desperation.





*​Aint no big thing...they are always desperate...expect anything different from Fools who push Fail...over and over again?*

----------

DonGlock26 (09-29-2016),Old Ridge Runner (09-30-2016)

----------


## memesofine

wait a minuet, didn't their dear leader Obama just go to Cuba to kiss the hand of the Castro's?  And how they thought that was just wonderful. but now because it's Trump Cuba is bad again? poor libs they can't find any poo poo that is going to stick and not show themselves as dumb at the same time.  :Smiley20: 

 rating for this one from the left wing nuthouse.  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------

LongTermGuy (09-30-2016)

----------


## nonsqtr

1988? Seriously? They ain't got nothing better? lol 

And that Venezuelan beauty queen/born star was when again ? 

Lmfao. No wonder Hillary's losing.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-30-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

The leftmedia is having an orgy over this which indicates how desperate they are to deflect from Hillary Clinton's scandals and undercut Hispanic voter's support for Trump.  

The circa 1998 exploration into the potential for Trump investing on Cuba was hardly the egregious criminal act the Trump-haters want us to believe.  A Trump company reimbursed some executives for their expenses in traveling to Cuba and having discussions with bankers, businessmen, etc.  The goal was to help Trump decide if, should the embargo ever be lifted, he would want to invest in Cuba, primarily hotels, casinos, golf courses.  Trump never visited Cuba or invested a dime in Castro's gulag but because some Trump organization money was spent on this trip and some went to Cuban businesses, the left is attempting to make it appear that Trump and Fidel Castro were bosom buddies and Trump was throwing millions at the Castro regime.  

That is the fantasy the leftmedia and the Clinton campaign (a redundancy, I know) want voters to believe.  If they do, Trump appears hypocritical, at worst but the leftmedia plan to beat this non-story like a drum, as the election gets closer and the Clinton debacle grows more desperate. Because the trip that a Trump company reimbursed happened 18 years ago, the statue of limitations has run out for any prosecutions but the leftmedia intends to milk it anyway as they assume it hurts Trump with Hispanics.  Perhaps.  

Because there are serious issues in this campaign only the Trump-haters will cling to this thin reed as a weapon to castigate the Republican presidential nominee.  Most voters will note it, yawn, and focus on the economy and terrorism threats.  The left will just hope they can blow enough smoke with this to obscure Hillary Clinton's long list of scandals that include national security risks she took with her unauthorized private computer server in her home, intended to keep her electronic correspondence from ever being seen, raising the issue 'what was she trying so hard to hide'.  I expect the Trump campaign will be talking - a lot - about this and other Clinton scandals in the days to come to remind voters that when it comes to law violations and hypocrisy, Hillary Clinton metaphorically lives a glass house surrounded by rocks.  

*Jim*

----------

LongTermGuy (09-30-2016),Montana (09-29-2016),RMNIXON (09-29-2016),sargentodiaz (09-30-2016),Sled Dog (10-01-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

Democrats made it up.  Can't you tell by now when it's something they created out of thin air?

----------


## Rita Marley

In 1953, while a grade-schooler, Donald Trump farted in class and the other children laughed, our sources have confirmed.

----------

Kodiak (09-29-2016),LongTermGuy (09-30-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Well, this is something else.  All I can say, and I say this with all sincerity ISGAS.  














Explanation:  ISGAS I Scarsely Give A Shit

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> In 1953, while a grade-schooler, Donald Trump farted in class and the other children laughed, our sources have confirmed.



And then went into business selling air fresheners.

----------

2cent (10-02-2016),Rita Marley (09-29-2016)

----------


## Montana

It sure is, The fool clinton wants higher taxes ,more fed regulations,more social aid, more than 500% increase in syrian refugees, more appointees to the SCOTUS,Continue the fool obamas health care failure, Eliminate coal jobs ,and increase the record federal debt. Yes fools and traitors of America would support the POS. For those that do explain to your children and grandchildren you are the scum that brought in the future what could be,


> Ignorance is bliss

----------


## Coolwalker

_Statute of Limitations_...ah, I guess the government was snoozing. Tough noogies!

----------


## Kodiak

> In 1953, while a grade-schooler, Donald Trump farted in class and the other children laughed, our sources have confirmed.


It is INSANE what is going on with the media, Fox included.  Absolutely NOTHING about his policies.  Clair McKaskill says he's fat, tax returns, Miss (ex-porn queen) Universe doesn't like him, birth certificate, Clinton say's he's racist, and on and on and on with the msm.  It is thoroughly disgusting.  I hope all their ratings drop like a rock.  :Tongue20:

----------

Coolwalker (09-29-2016),Jim Scott (09-29-2016),Matt (09-29-2016),Rita Marley (09-29-2016)

----------


## Matt

1988. Dirt so old that it was found when I was born lol. If you have to dig 28 years to find negative press on Trump just stop...you don't have anything.

----------

Jim Scott (09-29-2016),Rita Marley (09-29-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

> It is INSANE what is going on with the media, Fox included.  Absolutely NOTHING about his policies.  Clair McKaskill says he's fat, tax returns, Miss (ex-porn queen) Universe doesn't like him, birth certificate, Clinton say's he's racist, and on and on and on with the msm.  It is thoroughly disgusting.  I hope all their ratings drop like a rock.


The left has nothing to offer but tired old Hillary Clinton, the Queen of Corruption, so they attack Trump with insignificant accusations that few voters care about.   The good news is that more and more Americans now see this and resent being lied to and insulted by the leftmedia.  This is why approval numbers for the media are low.

_Fox New_s is foolishly throwing away it's audience by being a bit too obviously anti-Trump.  Frankly, they deserve to lose audience at this point.  No one really needs TV news any longer.   I never expected Fox to be a cheerleader for Trump but when some of their personalities seem to relish bashing Trump, they lose viewers...for good.

*Jim*

----------

Kodiak (09-29-2016),Northern Rivers (09-29-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Exactly what I expected to see from 'principled' Conservatives.  Trump broke the law and YOU DON"T CARE.  'It was so long ago'...Well, so was Monica Lewenski....but you still yap about that like it happened yesterday.

None of you, not a one, has a ounce of integrity as far as Trump is concerned.  Not an ounce.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Trump's company violated embargo against Cuba: report | TheHill
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that makes me curious about Trumps' taxes and why he won't release them.


Excellent point. Game changer. I am voting Stein now.

----------

Kodiak (09-29-2016),Puzzling Evidence (09-29-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

I hear JFK had a thing for Cuban Cigars!  :Sofa:

----------


## Daily Bread

I really don't give a crap if he paid taxes or not . When I tip the thousands of people he hires at his hotels ,when I get ready to hit the sack in one of his safe clean hotels - if he's paying taxes is the furthest thing on my mind . But when I get audited and tell the IRS that my receipts got eaten by the dog and the FBI won't come to my rescue and recommends not being prosecuted for it - That sir , will piss me off.

Try writing about your girl Hillary . It'll be like a cleansing of the soul.

----------


## DonGlock26

Is this the best that the Trump-haters can do?  :Rofl:

----------

Jim Scott (09-29-2016),RMNIXON (09-29-2016)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Exactly what I expected to see from 'principled' Conservatives.  Trump broke the law and YOU DON"T CARE.  'It was so long ago'...Well, so was Monica Lewenski....but you still yap about that like it happened yesterday.
> 
> None of you, not a one, has a ounce of integrity as far as Trump is concerned.  Not an ounce.


In 1988 Donald Trump explored business possibilities. Very suspicious.

----------

DonGlock26 (09-29-2016)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Oh brother.
> *Where is the indictment?  Where is the Department of Justice?  Where are the fines?*  Are you telling us that he did all this in plain sight, and not one liberal came out to make him  pay?  Puh-leeze.
> Corporations seek loopholes in the law, to accomplish their objectives.  They obviously found a way to LEGALLY do this, or he'd be up to his eyeballs in US Attorney General.
> Never Trumpers.  Geez Louise.  If they loved America more than they hate Trump, I'd have at least a microgram of respect for them.  As it is, not so much.


We could say the same thing about "Cankles" but what would you have to say about that?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Excellent point. Game changer. I am voting Stein now.


... Even though she's a fugitive?

----------


## Kodiak

> Excellent point. Game changer. I am voting Stein now.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Exactly what I expected to see from 'principled' Conservatives.  Trump broke the law and YOU DON"T CARE.  'It was so long ago'...Well, so was Monica Lewenski....but you still yap about that like it happened yesterday.
> 
> None of you, not a one, has a ounce of integrity as far as Trump is concerned.  Not an ounce.


Tons. Not ounces.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Trump's company violated embargo against Cuba: report | TheHill
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that makes me curious about Trumps' taxes and why he won't release them.


He doesn't have to.

----------


## memesofine

I'm waiting for headlines that says: Many moons ago then Baby Donald Trump was known to poo poo in his diapers. 

 I guess some people never heard of . 1. Were they brought up on charges and prosecuted for this? 2. Do these lamestream so called journalist know anything about something called: statue of limitations.

 I guess none of that matters when it comes to someone with a name of Trump.

----------


## Kodiak

> The left has nothing to offer but tired old Hillary Clinton, the Queen of Corruption, so they attack Trump with insignificant accusations that few voters care about.   The good news is that more and more Americans now see this and resent being lied to and insulted by the leftmedia.  This is why approval numbers for the media are low.
> 
> _Fox New_s is foolishly throwing away it's audience by being a bit too obviously anti-Trump.  Frankly, they deserve to lose audience at this point.  No one really needs TV news any longer.   I never expected Fox to be a cheerleader for Trump but when some of their personalities seem to relish bashing Trump, they lose viewers...for good.
> 
> *Jim*


I have been watching Fox for 15 years or more.  But I just told the wife, I'm done with them, except possibly Hannity in the evening.  They are blowing it big time.  They get these "panels" on with "experts" saying how he should or should not run his campaign along with George Will types that trash him.  Constantly rolling in the mud with tabloid stuff has gotten old very fast.   No more talk of immigration, TPP, our depleted military, veterans, federal judges...........nothing on his policies. 

They said with Murdoch's kids running the show, it would get more liberal.  Looks like they were right. I tried finding an email on their site to express my displeasure, but it looks like it's been removed.  No surprise there.

----------

sargentodiaz (09-30-2016),Sled Dog (10-01-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 


It is damned funny in a tragically, moronic and ironic sense...but still damned funny that way.

Myself and billions of other Conservatives have grown hoarse over the decades, hollering about the twin poisons that have destroyed our societies, via the libtard leftists.

And a man comes along, who has been espousing the Conservatives point of view for decades, and, he is literally LEADING the charge against those TWO twin positions that have destroyed all of our nations.

Political Correctness and the Purchased Leftist Propaganzing Media.

Well holy of holies and wonders of wonders. He is hitting it out the park, and people are flocking to the message, because he is swinging for the fences and telling the truth...like ONLY an outsider, non politician POPULIST candidate can do.

Millions more than Romney ever got. Indys coming out of the woodwork because Trump was aggressive with the right message. Dems even.

And boy, what a shock. The minorities that had sooooo hated him, are now COMING to him in record numbers, because he is so out of control, he is actually GETTING THE MEDIA TO REPORT THE TRUTH OF THE DEMS DECADES LONG VOTE HARVESTING.

And there are dimbulbs out there going. Pfft. Not conservative enough. Pfft. No chance. I am voting Hillary.

Moronic and ironic...and tragically funny.

----------

Jim Scott (10-01-2016),Northern Rivers (09-29-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Exactly what I expected to see from 'principled' Conservatives.  Trump broke the law and YOU DON"T CARE.  'It was so long ago'...Well, so was Monica Lewenski....but you still yap about that like it happened yesterday.
> 
> None of you, not a one, has a ounce of integrity as far as Trump is concerned.  Not an ounce.


IF you were American, you would know that an ACCUSATION from a highly bias source does not establish that anyone broke any law.

If you were an American, you would have already known that.

WHEN was the arrest?

When were the charges presented in court?

When did the indictment come down?

When was the trial?

When was a guilty verdict entered?

Why are you as full of useless bullshit as any other lying liberal?

Why do you persist in making a pitiful fool of yourself?

Even lying ted acknowledged that he fucked himself up, but you don't have his intelligence, do you?

----------


## Midgardian

> I'm waiting for headlines that says: Many moons ago then Baby Donald Trump was known to poo poo in his diapers.


Maybe a young Hillary wet the bed.

----------


## Dan40

> Maybe a young Hillary wet the bed.


Present hillary,,,,,,,,,,DEPENDS.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrMike (09-30-2016)

----------


## MrMike

Wait wait... CBUD (the closeted Hillary lover that's too ashamed to admit it) is still mad about that vicious Donald Trump calling some fat hog... fat twenty years ago!

*OH THE HUMANITY!   *  :Geez:

----------

Jim Scott (10-01-2016)

----------


## MrMike

Guys, you do realize this story is a ploy by the very desperate Hillary campaign to provide a narrative that helps her with the Cuban population in Florida right?

So blatantly obvious... it's too funny!

----------

RMNIXON (10-01-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Guys, you do realize this story is a ploy by the very desperate Hillary campaign to provide a narrative that helps her with the Cuban population in Florida right?
> 
> So blatantly obvious... it's too funny!


Exactly. I saw some dialog about Trayvon and Zimmerman as well.

Blatant and sickening the lengths these people will go to.

Makes me nervous that they will fuck with the international markets...to try to make Brexit "consequences" a tie in issue of "Trumpesq".

----------


## teeceetx

> Trump's company violated embargo against Cuba: report | TheHill
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that makes me curious about Trumps' taxes and why he won't release them.


You progressives are investing so much energy on Trump's TAXES!  Really?  As if thats the end-all do-all in measuring the more qualified candidate?  Give Hillary's abysmal record of lies and scandals, how can they even compare?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

There's not a thin dime's difference between Hillary and Trump.

Trump Foundation reportedly doesn't have proper paperwork to solicit money | Fox News




> From 1987 to 2006, Trump was the sole donor to his foundation  contributing $5.4 million. Under state law, the foundation was only required to have a looser certification and only had to file annual reports with the IRS and state and didnt need an independent audit.
> But starting in 2004, it started to take in smaller donations from others. Money from an autograph seeker was deposited to the Trump Foundation, the Post reported. A year later, the Norwegian Cruise Line donated $100,000 to the Trump Foundation after Melania Trump was named Godmother of an ocean liner. Trump stopped donating to his foundation in 2008.


So, as I see it, Trump turned it from a tax haven to an actual 'charity' without doing the prerequisite paperwork.  Not something a 'smart' businessman would do, eh?

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016),Northern Rivers (09-30-2016),samspade (09-30-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Guess the FACT Fox is quoting Washington Post, isn't a red flag.  Hillary is in trouble.  This is classic Democrat misdirection.  And who's falling for the Liberal propaganda machine?

----------

Jim Scott (09-30-2016),Northern Rivers (09-30-2016),RePHormed (09-30-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Guess the FACT Fox is quoting Washington Post, isn't a red flag.  Hillary is in trouble.  This is classic Democrat misdirection.  And who's falling for the Liberal propaganda machine?


How is it 'misdirection'?  If they don't have the proper papers, then they've broken the law.  That's what the investigation will decide, no?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> You progressives are investing so much energy on Trump's TAXES!  Really?  As if thats the end-all do-all in measuring the more qualified candidate?  Give Hillary's abysmal record of lies and scandals, how can they even compare?



You DO know the article isn't about taxes, right?

----------


## Dan40

> You DO know the article isn't about taxes, right?


You DO know it is about 25 year old bullshit, right lying ted?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> You DO know it is about 25 year old bullshit, right lying ted?



Bullshit means untrue.  Which it isn't.  

How Donald Trumpâs Company Violated the United States Embargo Against Cuba


It makes for informative reading.  For anyone who's unbiased that is.

----------


## Dan40

> Bullshit means untrue.  Which it isn't.  
> 
> How Donald Trumpâs Company Violated the United States Embargo Against Cuba
> 
> 
> It makes for informative reading.  For anyone who's unbiased that is.



Lying ted, being un-American, you cannot grasp that this article is only an accusation by a biased source.

Any real American, not a lying ted type fool, knows political bullshit when they see it.

Whereas you live to and love to roll around in shit .  You revel in bullshit and nonsense lying ted.

YOU have destroyed any credibility you ever had or will ever have, teddy.

----------


## Jim Scott

> Guess the FACT Fox is quoting Washington Post, isn't a red flag.  Hillary is in trouble.  This is classic Democrat misdirection.  And who's falling for the Liberal propaganda machine?


Few, if any voters. 

 As we get within a month of the election we'll see almost daily 'revelations' of this kind of inconsequential stuff intended to make Trump appear to be a bad guy and, more importantly, deflect attention from Hillary Clinton's long, sordid history of scandals by attempting to be pose a moral equilivency between Trump and Hillary (See! He cheats too!). It will fail.

What the left cannot grasp and perhaps never will is that their tried-and-true methods of destroying the Republican opposition have little meaning to Trump supporters.  This, as we see even on these forums, drives leftists and other assorted Trump-haters crazy.  Trump's tens of millions of supporters are mad as hell at the entire political class, feel swindled and treated with contempt by both parties but specifically, the Democratic party.  The left trotting out these violations of some IRS regulation by Trump's foundation is hardly going to dissuade them from voting for him.  They see this as petty nitpicking, the leftmedia attempting to make Trump appear a criminal, which is absurd.  

One of the Democrat's biggest problems is their candidate, Hillary Clinton.  She is despised by many so the left trashing Trump fails because no matter what is said about him, Hillary is considered far worse with her incessant lying and many scandals that go back decades.  She represents the political status quo that voters are eager to jettison.  Her obvious ability to flout the law and never be punished due to her 'connections' represents the very thing millions of Americans are incensed about politicians that get away with things no ordinary citizen would and yet these politicians are arrogant and condescending, which infuriates voters.  Hillary is the epitome of this kind of privileged politician.    

Trump has all kinds of flaws and his personality can chafe at times but all the leftmedia attempts to demonize him (TRUMP BROKE THE LAW!!!) fall flat as few voters care about the petty nonsense such as what he said about some woman or his tax returns and all the other flotsam Hillary's minions can dig up.  The nation faces economic problems that are affecting the middle class big-time and national security problems that seriously concern many Americans, not how much Trump gave to charity last year or if he paid an IRS fine and whatever else the DNC can dig up.    

These attacks will keep coming - and failing - because it's all the Democrats really have.  Despite the left's low opinion of voters, we are not as stupid as they like to believe.  Few Americans want Hillary Clinton as their president and the constant 'revelations' about Trump will come to nothing.  Pity the left, they think it's still 2008.

*Jim*

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016),Mainecoons (09-30-2016),Northern Rivers (09-30-2016),RePHormed (09-30-2016),Rita Marley (09-30-2016),RMNIXON (09-30-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> How is it 'misdirection'?  If they don't have the proper papers, then they've broken the law.  That's what the investigation will decide, no?


No.  There is a ton of false information that the Main Stream Propaganda machine has aired, and nothing has been done.  But, what do you care?  It's what you want to hear.  Or you would investigate it further.

----------

justapirate (09-30-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Few, if any voters. 
> 
>  As we get within a month of the election we'll see almost daily 'revelations' of this kind of inconsequential stuff intended to make Trump appear to be a bad guy and, more importantly, deflect attention from Hillary Clinton's long, sordid history of scandals by attempting to be pose a moral equilivency between Trump and Hillary (See! He cheats too!). It will fail.
> 
> What the left cannot grasp and perhaps never will is that their tried-and-true methods of destroying the Republican opposition have little meaning to Trump supporters.  This, as we see even on these forums, drives leftists and other assorted Trump-haters crazy.  Trump's tens of millions of supporters are mad as hell at the entire political class, feel swindled and treated with contempt by both parties but specifically, the Democratic party.  The left trotting out these violations of some IRS regulation by Trump's foundation is hardly going to dissuade them from voting for him.  They see this as petty nitpicking, the leftmedia attempting to make Trump appear a criminal, which is absurd.  
> 
> One of the Democrat's biggest problems is their candidate, Hillary Clinton.  She is despised by many so the left trashing Trump fails because no matter what is said about him, Hillary is considered far worse with her incessant lying and many scandals that go back decades.  She represents the political status quo that voters are eager to jettison.  Her obvious ability to flout the law and never be punished due to her 'connections' represents the very thing millions of Americans are incensed about politicians that get away with things no ordinary citizen would and yet these politicians are arrogant and condescending, which infuriates voters.  Hillary is the epitome of this kind of privileged politician.    
> 
> Trump has all kinds of flaws and his personality can chafe at times but all the leftmedia attempts to demonize him (TRUMP BROKE THE LAW!!!) fall flat as few voters care about the petty nonsense such as what he said about some woman or his tax returns and all the other flotsam Hillary's minions can dig up.  The nation faces economic problems that are affecting the middle class big-time and national security problems that seriously concern many Americans, not how much Trump gave to charity last year or if he paid an IRS fine and whatever else the DNC can dig up.    
> ...


It is just too convenient for the left to violate the law, but, not see any consequences.  The right on the other hand are being held on different standards.  Too convenient.

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

The daily barrage of Trump outrage du jour lost its luster awhile back.  No one is paying attention anymore.

----------

Jim Scott (09-30-2016),Rita Marley (09-30-2016),RMNIXON (09-30-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

I must admit you are more entertaining than Liberal Hack......  :Smiley20: 

Too bad you were not smart enough to get on the Payroll!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't listen to the liberal communist media at all on this but I know the man has never been perfect. They hate him because he might actually believe in God now. Does he really, I don't know but he is crushing their PC communist thinking and I hope his eyes open up more.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-30-2016),RePHormed (09-30-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

> I don't listen to the liberal communist media at all on this but I know the man has never been perfect. They hate him because he might actually believe in God now. Does he really, I don't know but he is crushing their PC communist thinking and I hope his eyes open up more.


I think Donald Trump is hated by the left mostly because he is likely to defeat Hillary Clinton and be our next president.  Things have been going the left's way for a long time and this would be a definite setback for them.   As for Trump's relationship with God, that is known only to God (and Trump, of course) but Trump does respect Christianity and is certainly not a communist.

*Jim*

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016),Northern Rivers (09-30-2016),RePHormed (09-30-2016),Rita Marley (09-30-2016),Roadmaster (09-30-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Lying ted, being un-American, you cannot grasp that this article is only an accusation by a biased source.
> 
> Any real American, not a lying ted type fool, knows political bullshit when they see it.
> 
> Whereas you live to and love to roll around in shit .  You revel in bullshit and nonsense lying ted.
> 
> YOU have destroyed any credibility you ever had or will ever have, teddy.



LOL....are calling


> "according to interviews with former Trump executives, internal company records and court filings"


  'biased' sources?

Court records are 'biased'?

Come on....you can't be this willfully ignorant......can you?

61917282.jpg

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Attachment 17351 x 10000 for mr. OP

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016)

----------


## Taxcutter

Still grasping at trivial straws, are we?

----------


## Taxcutter

Yet another futile attempt at a red herring.

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016)

----------


## Rita Marley

This has now gone beyond politics into the world of the comically deranged.

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016),RMNIXON (09-30-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

> This has now gone beyond politics into the world of the comically deranged.



Someone grateful to Trump may have named a ship after his wife..........meanwhile Hillary makes big money State Department Deals as "Secretary of State" with multiple Foundation Donors!

Yeah, that's a comparison the media should follow on behalf of the American people!  :Geez:

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016),Rita Marley (09-30-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> There's not a thin dime's difference between Hillary and Trump.


Besides, the military attack on Libya, the subsequent CIA gun-running operation in Libya, the four Americans killed 
by an Islamist infantry assault in Benghazi, the placing of gov't secret information on a private server to 
thwart FOIA laws and peddle influence for Clinton foundation donations.......

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016),LongTermGuy (09-30-2016),Rita Marley (09-30-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> There's not a thin dime's difference between Hillary and Trump.
> 
> Trump Foundation reportedly doesn't have proper paperwork to solicit money | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> So, as I see it, Trump turned it from a tax haven to an actual 'charity' without doing the prerequisite paperwork.  Not something a 'smart' businessman would do, eh?


Corruptbuddha: "Look! Over there!!! A squirrel!!!"

----------

DonGlock26 (09-30-2016),Knightkore (10-07-2016),LongTermGuy (09-30-2016)

----------


## goodpen

it is all an attempt to stop any talk about Hillary.  How long since you have heard one news caster mention the many questions about the Clinton foundation and Hillary's State Dept, ..shall we say "co-operation"? Where is there any information about how much money the Clinton family takes out of their Foundation?

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Corruptbuddha: "Look! Over there!!! A squirrel!!!"

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016),Northern Rivers (09-30-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> In 1953, while a grade-schooler, Donald Trump farted in class and the other children laughed, our sources have confirmed.


AND, it was an SBD!

----------


## Dan40

> LOL....are calling  'biased' sources?
> 
> Court records are 'biased'?
> 
> Come on....you can't be this willfully ignorant......can you?
> 
> Attachment 17350



Yes bias sources.

Only the most stupid and ignorant and intentional dedicated liars would try to claim that a blog by  Rebecca Savransky is factual.

She claims, AND YOU GLEEFULLY PARROT, HER claims OF "COURT FILINGS."

If a delegation went to Cuba 25 years ago, it was CLEARED by the United States Department of State.

Teddy, it is over you and your ignorant gullible acolytes will NEVER be president, face it ted, you lost because YOU are not worth a shit as far as the AMERICAN VOTER is concerned.  That you cannot handle rejection of any kind has been obvious since the first primary you lost teddy.  I'd suggest that you grow up, but you are incapable of any progress in that direction.


And your every post, teddy, makes you look more and more silly and dishonest.

----------


## Katzndogz

Democrats made it up like they do everything.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Trump's company violated embargo against Cuba: report | TheHill
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that makes me curious about Trumps' taxes and why he won't release them.


Fidel Castro never had a "presidency".

He was a dictator and had a "regime".

So you post from politically biased dishonest sites and you want us to heed them?

----------


## Sled Dog

> *1988 FOR gAWD'S SAKE!*
> 
> Democrat desperation.


Let's do an experiment.

Let's talk about 1993 and Travelgate and see what the Rodents say about that old story that's been mined out for decades already...

----------


## Sled Dog

> Democrats made it up.  Can't you tell by now when it's something they created out of thin air?


Yes.

When it's made out of thin air, @Corruptbuddha posts it.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Exactly what I expected to see from 'principled' Conservatives.  Trump broke the law and YOU DON"T CARE.  'It was so long ago'...Well, so was Monica Lewenski....but you still yap about that like it happened yesterday.
> 
> None of you, not a one, has a ounce of integrity as far as Trump is concerned.  Not an ounce.


No, I don't care.

Because spitting on the sidewalk isn't a big deal.

If you had something, you would have posted it.

If the Rodents you worship had something, they would have told you to post it.

You posted this three decade old garbage instead.

----------

Jim Scott (10-01-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Is this the best that the Trump-haters can do?


Looks like it.

But they need SOME kind of story, ANY kind of story, to explain all the stuffed ballot boxes, don't they?

----------


## Sled Dog

> We could say the same thing about "Cankles" but what would you have to say about that?


You people HAVE said that about your candidate.

The difference is that WE know YOUR candidate is the most corrupt, most dishonest, least woman woman in history.

Trump is just a businessman and if there'd been anything to those stories you people have been making up, that Lynch Bitch would have arrested him by now.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Maybe a young Hillary wet the bed.


Only if she was thinking about Raquel Welch.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You progressives are investing so much energy on Trump's TAXES!  Really?  As if thats the end-all do-all in measuring the more qualified candidate?  Give Hillary's abysmal record of lies and scandals, how can they even compare?


Because the Rodents are trolling for the bottom feeders whose only experience with the IRS is figuring out how to maximize their EITC welfare payment.

----------


## Dan40

> Only if she was thinking about Raquel Welch.


Starching the sheets is not the same as wetting the bed!

----------


## Midgardian

> Because the Rodents are trolling for the bottom feeders whose only experience with the IRS is figuring out how to maximize their EITC welfare payment.


Not welfare. You have to work to take the EITC.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Because the Rodents are trolling for the bottom feeders whose only experience with the IRS is figuring out how to maximize their EITC welfare payment.


Did you just learn the word "rodents" or something? 

Seriously, attempt to expand your seriously limited repertoire of insults.

----------

Sled Dog (10-01-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*I know you are but what am i?*

*Hillary Confidante McAuliffe Made 2010 Cuba Trip to Sell Virginia Wine and Apples  While Hillary Was Secretary of State



*In 2010, Terry McAuliffe, now the Democratic governor of Virginia, made a trip to the Caribbean communist island Cuba to sell Virginia wine and apples according to a 2013 Washington Post story by Peter Wallsten and Carol Leonnig.

The Cubans scoffed at his propositions during the April 2010 visit, unmoved by the full-frontal style of persuasion that has long powered McAuliffes success as an investor and political rainmaker, Wallsten and Leonnig wrote. *Cuban officials not only rejected McAuliffe, but in meeting after meeting lectured him about the supposed ill effects of the U.S. trade embargo on the island nation.

*

----------


## Sled Dog

> Not welfare. You have to work to take the EITC.


Children. What can the adults do with them when we can't boil them in sauerkraut?  :Dontknow: 

EITC IS a welfare scam, buddy.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-01-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Did you just learn the word "rodents" or something? 
> 
> Seriously, attempt to expand your seriously limited repertoire of insults.


Do you have any idea why most bridges are "simply supported", ie, they're pinned at one end and mounted on rollers on the other?

Because engineers don't bother to re-invent what already works.

My use of the word Rodent was signature Ten Megaton Solution, then signature Mayor Snorkum and now signature Sled Puppy.

Because the intent of the word is to insult and rile people stupid enough to BE Rodents.

I thank you for your confirmation that Old School is good school.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Do you have any idea why most bridges are "simply supported", ie, they're pinned at one end and mounted on rollers on the other?
> 
> Because engineers don't bother to re-invent what already works.
> 
> My use of the word Rodent was signature Ten Megaton Solution, then signature Mayor Snorkum and now signature Sled Puppy.
> 
> Because the intent of the word is to insult and rile people stupid enough to BE Rodents.
> 
> I thank you for your confirmation that Old School is good school.


Thank you for confirming what I already suspected; not that it ever needed confirmation to begin with. It's just nice to know that you CAN judge a book by it's cover and God didn't make little green apples.

"ABRACADABRA."

----------


## Sled Dog

> Thank you for confirming what I already suspected; not that it ever needed confirmation to begin with. It's just nice to know that you CAN judge a book by it's cover and God didn't make little green apples.
> 
> "ABRACADABRA."


Yes, you suspected that I am a super genius, than I'm a real American people like you can't begin to understand, and that you're totally outclassed when you approach to sniff my poop.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Guys, you do realize this story is a ploy by the very desperate Hillary campaign to provide a narrative that helps her with the Cuban population in Florida right?
> 
> So blatantly obvious... it's too funny!


Hillary is flailing and grasping at anything! 

It would be sad except people like Buddha keep carrying her water!  :Geez:

----------


## Dan40

> Children. What can the adults do with them when we can't boil them in sauerkraut? 
> 
> EITC IS a welfare scam, buddy.



The entire 77,000 page tax code is a scam containing over ONE TRILLION in rebates.

But *E*arned *I*ncome* T*ax *C*redit does require that some earned income be shown on a tax return.  Welfare?  Yes.  But only a mere $60 or $70 BILLION is wasted on EITC.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

...in a year or two.  WOW. 

WTF happened to him?  He used to be a smart, collected voice of Conservatism.  Now he's just a ranting and raving Trumpster.

How far the once mighty have fallen.

----------


## Big Dummy

The drug addict pediphile is still the same egomaniac he always was.

----------


## 2cent

> The drug addict pediphile is still the same egomaniac he always was.


With very few exceptions, I haven't listened to Rush in years.  Can't hardly stand the guy.  But "pedophile?"  Seriously?  The guy can't stand kids.

----------


## JustPassinThru

People change.  Limbaugh in the early years was irreverent; witty; showmanship coupled to political discussions.  Mark Russell on the radio.  He made careers, both Paul Shanklin's musical impersonations and parodies, and Sean Hannity's as well as Mark Levin's second-career in radio.

He lost the wit a long time ago...it was slowly after his first big signing.  The early years, Limbaugh was paid relatively little...or he paid himself relatively little.  A lost phone interview with Cleveland yakker Mike Trivassano, had him copping to $40,000 1990 dollars.  But he was growing, and in the mid-'90s he became a Million-Dollar Man.

And moved to Florida.  And hooked up with that third wife, Marta.  That went sour fast, and Limbaugh's humor went south with it.

Then the hearing loss and his awkwardness in using a court-reporter transcript of callers' conversations.  And then his pain-killer issues.  And then his hobnobbing around with the Rich and Famous (including Trump) in Palm Beach.

He hasn't been funny or really in touch for many years - although he's been insightful.  Until now, when he's going all in for fandom.

----------

Corruptbuddha (10-04-2016),Knightkore (10-04-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> People change.  Limbaugh in the early years was irreverent; witty; showmanship coupled to political discussions.  Mark Russell on the radio.  He made careers, both Paul Shanklin's musical impersonations and parodies, and Sean Hannity's as well as Mark Levin's second-career in radio.
> 
> He lost the wit a long time ago...it was slowly after his first big signing.  The early years, Limbaugh was paid relatively little...or he paid himself relatively little.  A lost phone interview with Cleveland yakker Mike Trivassano, had him copping to $40,000 1990 dollars.  But he was growing, and in the mid-'90s he became a Million-Dollar Man.
> 
> And moved to Florida.  And hooked up with that third wife, Marta.  That went sour fast, and Limbaugh's humor went south with it.
> 
> Then the hearing loss and his awkwardness in using a court-reporter transcript of callers' conversations.  And then his pain-killer issues.  And then his hobnobbing around with the Rich and Famous (including Trump) in Palm Beach.
> 
> He hasn't been funny or really in touch for many years - although he's been insightful.  Until now, when he's going all in for fandom.


Savage.....Michael Savage is the one to listen to.....

----------

ELOrocks17 (10-05-2016),Karl (10-12-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Hillary supporters have never liked Limbaugh, so the OP does not surprise me.

----------


## Canadianeye

Rush is a Trumpster?! Nice. I'll give him a listen again then. Been a while. Maybe Levin again as well, since I heard he came to his conservative senses regarding supporting Trump.

I don't watch Kelly and _rarely_ watch O'Reilly anymore, so I have some open space to listen to these guys again I guess.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Savage.....Michael Savage is the one to listen to.....



Micheal Wiener is as bad as Alex Jones.  Total goob.

----------

JustPassinThru (10-04-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Hillary supporters have never liked Limbaugh, so the OP does not surprise me.


I have never known anyone who like Limbaugh in the past 20 years whether they were liberal or conservative. He's a liar and a con.. He works his audience as if they were simpletons and many are.

----------


## sooda

> Savage.....Michael Savage is the one to listen to.....


Savage is a bombastic creep with really bad teeth.. I had dinner with him in the early 1990s and couldn't wait to get away.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> With very few exceptions, I haven't listened to Rush in years.  Can't hardly stand the guy.  But "pedophile?"  Seriously?  The guy can't stand kids.


Rush is one of my heroes. You guys can trash him all you want.

----------

DBCooper (10-04-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Savage is a bombastic creep with really bad teeth.. I had dinner with him in the early 1990s and couldn't wait to get away.


And yet he is intelligent and has the pulse of Islam, regressive liberals and anti-American people.....thanks but I can do with bad teeth.....bad character.....not so much.....

----------


## Midgardian

> I have never known anyone who like Limbaugh in the past 20 years whether they were liberal or conservative.


Limbaugh listeners don't read Arab newspapers.

----------



----------


## Kodiak

> Savage.....Michael Savage is the one to listen to.....


He's definitely a huge Trump supporter, but I can only take him in small doses.  Never seen anyone change the topic three times in one sentence like that guy can.   He goes from politics, to meatballs, to driving to Lake Tahoe without taking a breath.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Laura Ingraham,  Michael Savage,  Alex Jones  and others.... all have a place on my mantle.

----------


## Midgardian

> Rush is one of my heroes. You guys can trash him all you want.


He put Rio Linda, CA on the map.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Savage.....Michael Savage is the one to listen to.....


Sorry.  I'd listened to him early on.

He's every bit the fake and fraud that is Alex Jones.  He believes little or none of what he spews...and more and more he's becoming irrelevant.  I remember back in the early '00s, when the price of gasoline started its creep upwards.  Ignoring OPEC cartels and crude-oil price rises and blocks on American exploration and drilling...the Great Conservative started yelling for Congressional Inquiries!

He's a damned fool and worse.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Rush is one of my heroes. You guys can trash him all you want.


Remember when they attacked him regarding the pain killers for his back? Classic Rush

"Since when you does one have to be perfect, having never made a mistake...to offer an opinion on political subjects"...or words to that effect.

It was like a punch in the face to Alinsky tactics...ahhh, nope, that shit ain't goin to work on me.

Heh. It was great.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

Do you notice that drug addicted and continually drug addicted leftists get all the respect and care in the world from the media and the left...but a man addicted to PAIN KILLERS for a back injury is STILL called drug addicted or drug addled.  And he even broke the addiction.   No support for him there.   That so says more about YOU and your side than it does about Limbaugh.   like for instance....hypocrite....but  that doesn't really bother a leftist does it...that is their normal state of being.   LIAR would work.  STUPID.   How about ignorant. manipulated and lovin' it.  How about sheeple.  KOOL AID DRINKER?

----------

Joe (10-05-2016)

----------


## goodpen

Smirking Megan Kelly is one I can hardly stand to watch.  I do like Judge Jeanine, but where is she?  I find O'Reilly about the same, tries to stay middle of the road, but as a Moderator for a debate he might put himself too much into the debate.  I prefer moderatos who ask their questions, let the candidates give their responses and...if the ask follow up questions do so to both candidates.  I don't listen to debates to hear the opinions of moderators nor their interpretations of facts.

----------

Canadianeye (10-04-2016),MrMike (10-04-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> He's definitely a huge Trump supporter, but I can only take him in small doses.  Never seen anyone change the topic three times in one sentence like that guy can.   He goes from politics, to meatballs, to driving to Lake Tahoe without taking a breath.


Its harder to breathe on the road to Tahoe, then say, down the hill in Reno.

Just as easy to lose your paycheck, so long as you are on the Nevada side.

----------


## MrMike

> Smirking Megan Kelly is one I can hardly stand to watch.  I do like Judge Jeanine, but where is she?  I find O'Reilly about the same, tries to stay middle of the road, but as a Moderator for a debate he might put himself too much into the debate.  I prefer moderatos who ask their questions, let the candidates give their responses and...if the ask follow up questions do so to both candidates.  I don't listen to debates to hear the opinions of moderators nor their interpretations of facts.


If Megyn is on, the TV channel gets changed.  She's that disgusting.

----------

Canadianeye (10-04-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Smirking Megan Kelly is one I can hardly stand to watch.  I do like Judge Jeanine, but where is she?  I find O'Reilly about the same, tries to stay middle of the road, but as a Moderator for a debate he might put himself too much into the debate.  I prefer moderatos who ask their questions, let the candidates give their responses and...if the ask follow up questions do so to both candidates.  I don't listen to debates to hear the opinions of moderators nor their interpretations of facts.



I turn down the volume on Megyn...but man....that chick is gorgeous!

Megyn_kelly.jpg

----------


## Kodiak

> I have never known anyone who like Limbaugh in the past 20 years whether they were liberal or conservative. He's a liar and a con.. He works his audience as if they were simpletons and many are.


Yea, I doubt most muslim's like Rush very much.

----------

Midgardian (10-04-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Do you notice that drug addicted and continually drug addicted leftists get all the respect and care in the world from the media and the left...but a man addicted to PAIN KILLERS for a back injury is STILL called drug addicted or drug addled.  And he even broke the addiction.   No support for him there.   That so says more about YOU and your side than it does about Limbaugh.   like for instance....hypocrite....but  that doesn't really bother a leftist does it...that is their normal state of being.   LIAR would work.  STUPID.   How about ignorant. manipulated and lovin' it.  How about sheeple.  KOOL AID DRINKER?



I'm angry with Limbaugh for his current behavior, but I certainly don't hold his pain-pill addiction against him.  I can see how it would happen.  I got hooked on Demerol in the hospital 35 years ago after a bad car crash...right there in the ICU.  The nurses saw it and weaned me off early.  A broken pelvis, lacerated bladder, broken ribs, catheter...and no pain medicine.

Anyway...he did get off it and that's more than the celebutards on E! do.  But it's not about being hooked on drugs.  No, it's about finding a rationality for the Two Minute Hate that the Leftist sheeple-herders demand of all of them.

----------


## Kodiak

> Its harder to breathe on the road to Tahoe, then say, down the hill in Reno.
> 
> Just as easy to lose your paycheck, so long as you are on the Nevada side.


Only YOU could come up with something like that.  :Laughing7:

----------


## 2cent

@JustPassinThru, I can't disagree w/much of that.  Rush did contribute a great deal by taking on one of the hardest tasks possible:  Breaking through the media's armor-plated shield that protected them from anyone's voice on the Right be heard.  And, as they say, the rest is history.
But it is a good one, and I'll give credit where due.

What bothered me more than anything about his drug addiction was the people who defended him to wall out of sheer ignorance to drug addiction.  (At the time, I was on a board where, "Thou shalt not speak the "Maharaji's name in evil" was law.)

Anyway, what lost me, ere those many years ago, was his inability to get to the POINT.  Apparently, he was so determined to keep up that '3-hour-status' that he'd babble incessantly, going off on all kinds of tangents, if necessary.  
What's sorry is that he didn't take his own advice:  If you want to be remembered as the best in any field, quit while you're ahead.  

What I will not accept, condone, allow to fly <fill-in-the-blank>  however, is someone accusing him of being a pedophile.  IT'S AS OUTRAGEOUS AS IT IS LUDICROUS.

----------


## Midgardian

> Only YOU could come up with something like that.


Only Nixon could go to China.

----------

RMNIXON (10-04-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> @JustPassinThru, I can't disagree w/much of that.  Rush did contribute a great deal by taking on one of the hardest tasks possible:  Breaking through the media's armor-plated shield that protected them from anyone's voice on the Right be heard.  And, as they say, the rest is history.
> But it is a good one, and I'll give credit where due.
> 
> What bothered me more than anything about his drug addiction was the people who defended him to wall out of sheer ignorance to drug addiction.  (At the time, I was on a board where, "Thou shalt not speak the "Maharaji's name in evil" was law.)
> 
> Anyway, what lost me, ere those many years ago, was his inability to get to the POINT.  Apparently, he was so determined to keep up that '3-hour-status' that he'd babble incessantly, going off on all kinds of tangents, if necessary.  
> What's sorry is that he didn't take his own advice:  If you want to be remembered as the best in any field, quit while you're ahead.  
> 
> What I will not accept, condone, allow to fly <fill-in-the-blank>  however, is someone accusing him of being a pedophile.  IT'S AS OUTRAGEOUS AS IT IS LUDICROUS.


All good points.  And yes, he should have quit a long time ago.

Slowly turned over his network to someone else...someone young.  He may still; although at this point I'd be surprised if he's not bleeding listenership.  It really is time to hang it up...people grow stale.  Doesn't matter if you're a musician, or a corporate CEO or a Congresscretin.  Give your best and then recognize when it is you have little left to give.  Then find something fresh to do elsewhere.

----------


## MrMike

> I turn down the volume on Megyn...but man....that chick is gorgeous!
> 
> Attachment 17386



It's what's on the inside that's disgusting...and that's all it takes for me, despite her outward looks.  I've known women who would likely be considered homely that were much more beautiful than Megyn.

----------

Kodiak (10-04-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Savage is a bombastic creep with really bad teeth.. I had dinner with him in the early 1990s and couldn't wait to get away.


Why? He didn't want to pay 100 dollars for you?

----------

JustPassinThru (10-04-2016),Knightkore (10-04-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> Why? He didn't want to pay 100 dollars for you?


Funny how she says she's conservative, yet trashes nearly every one that is brought up.   :Dontknow:

----------

Captain Kirk! (10-04-2016),Knightkore (10-04-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Kinda figures, don't it.  An obnoxious fat blob with rotting teeth, calls an escort service and they send over something fresh out of a burka.

Neither wants the other.  Big-time FAIL...

----------

2cent (10-04-2016),Knightkore (10-04-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> Kinda figures, don't it.  An obnoxious fat blob with rotting teeth, calls an escort service and they send over something fresh out of a burka.
> 
> Neither wants the other.  Big-time FAIL...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (10-04-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

I wouldn't call Savage a "fat slob", but the burka comment was hilarious....

141013-N-WT787-1111.jpg

----------


## JustPassinThru

He's had his weight up and down.  I've seen some photos of him very, very bloated.

Not his fault, probably.  Glandular problems crop up in your seventies.  Andy Griffith got horrendously fat towards the end of his life...this after being whip-thin almost forever.

----------


## 2cent

> All good points.  And yes, he should have quit a long time ago.
> 
> Slowly turned over his network to someone else...someone young.  He may still; although at this point I'd be surprised if he's not bleeding listenership.  It really is time to hang it up...people grow stale.  Doesn't matter if you're a musician, or a corporate CEO or a Congresscretin.  Give your best and then recognize when it is you have little left to give.  Then find something fresh to do elsewhere.


It would've been his best move ever*. * A protege, if you will, to carry on his name and efforts, while, in the meantime, doing something fresh.  Sadly, his ego would never allow it.  

*Pet peeve.  Bragging on your wealth and 'name-dropping' is crass.

----------


## RMNIXON

As soon as I noted who started this thread I knew it would be another thinly veiled dig at Trump.  :Geez: 

But the topic has some merits. 

I enjoyed Rush in the 90's particularly because of his unique position. This was well before Fox News and the internet gave the public so much alternative media. You could hear a different point of view from the daily liberal blast!

I have not paid much attention since then, but doubt his conservatism has changed.

----------

Canadianeye (10-04-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Savage is a bombastic creep with really bad teeth.. I had dinner with him in the early 1990s and couldn't wait to get away.



BONUS: Another one of your Walter Mitty Stories!  :Smiley20:

----------

Canadianeye (10-04-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> BONUS: Another one of your Walter Mitty Stories!


I recall the incident, since I was dining in the same place that evening....and Savage was being bombastic.

But that is no proof that he is always being bombastic. I have dined with him many many times (when he had his good teeth in)...and he was very entertaining.

I think everyone should share their Walter Mitty stories!!

----------


## 2cent

> As soon as I noted who started this thread I knew it would be another thinly veiled dig at Trump.


Yeah, but the funny part is that I doubt he ever dreamed that his OP would met w/such a lead balloon.  lo.




> But the topic has some merits.


The topic of the OP you mean?  In which case, no it doesn't because Rush never was a Conservative.  A Republican, maybe, but never a conservative.  




> I enjoyed Rush in the 90's particularly because of his unique position. This was well before Fox News and the internet gave the public so much alternative media. You could hear a different point of view from the daily liberal blast!
> 
> I have not paid much attention since then, but doubt his conservatism has changed.


Rush is not a conservative.  He's an entertainer first, a conveyor of information, second.  The good news is that he knows that Liberalism kills.

----------


## Midgardian

The leftists at another forum used to think that Michael Steele (former GOP chairman) got his marching orders from Rush.

They also thought that Steele was a "token" and probably an Uncle Tom.

----------


## Canadianeye

> My old forum used to think that Michael Steele (former GOP chairman) got his marching orders from Rush.
> 
> They also thought that Steele was a "token" and probably an Uncle Tom.


I actually thought Steele was bad...until Crybaby Boner showed his colors, and then I understood the difference between bad and frighteningly horrible.

----------

Knightkore (10-04-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yeah, but the funny part is that I doubt he ever dreamed that his OP would met w/such a lead balloon.  lo.
> 
> 
> The topic of the OP you mean?  In which case, no it doesn't because Rush never was a Conservative.  A Republican, maybe, but never a conservative.  
> 
> 
> Rush is not a conservative.  He's an entertainer first, a conveyor of information, second.  The good news is that he knows that Liberalism kills.


He was a conservative, or at least believed he was and believed he believed conservative precepts.

But as with many, personalities ultimately become more important.  As an Ozark rube, a disc jockey who'd been given a rare Big Break, he was bowled over when William F. Buckley gave him an invite.  He rubbed elbows with the party movers and shakers...many at that time at least outwardly conservative...and he was in.

Just as Gingrich ultimately put power and party ahead of precepts, so did Limbaugh put the party ahead of his principles.  It was a slow shift, but it's been highlighted these last 18 months.

----------

Knightkore (10-04-2016)

----------


## DBCooper

> Rush is one of my heroes. You guys can trash him all you want.


Mine, too. He says it like it is and is rarely, if ever, wrong.

I'm sorry to say I haven't listened to him in ages unless it's one of those extremely rare occasions I'm in the car when he's on. I need to start listening to him on the computer when I'm in the house, I guess, as we get closer to election.

----------



----------


## DonGlock26

> ...in a year or two.  WOW. 
> 
> WTF happened to him?  He used to be a smart, collected voice of Conservatism.  Now he's just a ranting and raving Trumpster.
> 
> How far the once mighty have fallen.


LOL!!  Another "I hate Trump" thread.

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

> I turn down the volume on Megyn...but man....that chick is gorgeous!
> 
> Attachment 17386


If you like the hooker look.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Mine, too. He says it like it is and is rarely, if ever, wrong.
> 
> I'm sorry to say I haven't listened to him in ages unless it's one of those extremely rare occasions I'm in the car when he's on. I need to start listening to him on the computer when I'm in the house, I guess, as we get closer to election.


I listen to him on the way to work. I've always listened in the car while driving....... same with Savage. I'm not a _talking heads_ junky, but I know who I like.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I have never known anyone who like Limbaugh in the past 20 years whether they were liberal or conservative. He's a liar and a con.. He works his audience as if they were simpletons and many are.


well that makes loads of sense...but then...WE are the simpletons.  LOLOLOL

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It's what's on the inside that's disgusting...and that's all it takes for me, despite her outward looks.  I've known women who would likely be considered homely that were much more beautiful than Megyn.


and that really isn't an attractive look on her face.  Seriously...if you want to be a serious journalist...and really...all she does is read the stuff, do you pose in the semi-nude?  do you go on that Shock Jock's show and talk about your husband's package?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Yeah, but the funny part is that I doubt he ever dreamed that his OP would met w/such a lead balloon.  lo.
> 
> 
> The topic of the OP you mean?  In which case, no it doesn't because Rush never was a Conservative.  A Republican, maybe, but never a conservative.  
> 
> 
> Rush is not a conservative.  He's an entertainer first, a conveyor of information, second.  The good news is that he knows that Liberalism kills.



305 views and 49 replies.  "Lead Balloon"?  

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Almost 6,000 Americans Have Already Voted in the 2016 Election - The Atlantic




> But the weary countdown46 days left!misses an important fact: In many places, voting is already underway. Voting began in parts of Wisconsin on Monday. Starting Friday, anyone in Minnesota can cast an absentee ballot, and they need no excuse to do so. So can Virginia voters. Meanwhile, a slew of other states are already taking absentee ballot requests. The list includes some of the most hotly contested swing states, including Florida, Ohio, Iowa, and North Carolina. In those cases, theres no way to know how the people getting their ballots will mark them, but there are ways to make some educated guesses based on who has made a request. Michael McDonald, a professor at the University of Florida who runs the invaluable United States Elections Project, calculates that 5,649 people have already voted (as of publicationthe number keeps climbing).


The numbers of people voting before the actual election has grown like wildfire and about 1/3 of ALL voters cast early votes in 2012.

Early Voting Increases Turnout 2 to 4 Percent, Boosts Voting Among Minorities | Alternet


It appears that early voting helps the Socialcrats.

Now to the question...can Trump win so big in same-day votes as to wash out Clinton's edge in early voting?

----------


## as seen on tv

I think at this stage his "hole card" is hoping that Hillary is taken away by ambulance again.

----------

Corruptbuddha (10-05-2016),Jeffrey (10-07-2016),Puzzling Evidence (10-05-2016)

----------


## bdtex

> Almost 6,000 Americans Have Already Voted in the 2016 Election - The Atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers of people voting before the actual election has grown like wildfire and about 1/3 of ALL voters cast early votes in 2012.
> 
> Early Voting Increases Turnout 2 to 4 Percent, Boosts Voting Among Minorities | Alternet
> 
> 
> ...


That story is 12 days old too. The number of votes already cast is way more than that now.  I posted an OP yesterday sorta on the same topic:

Early/absentee/mail voting.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-05-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> That story is 12 days old too. The number of votes already cast is way more than that now.  I posted an OP yesterday sorta on the same topic:
> 
> Early/absentee/mail voting.



The point is that an awful lot of the outcome is ALREADY set in stone.

----------

Dave37 (10-05-2016)

----------


## bdtex

> The point is that an awful lot of the outcome is ALREADY set in stone.


Yes it is and that is not talked about much by the general public. Not real sure the Trump campaign knows how big it is. I know HRC/Kaine do. With each passing day more states get added to the list of those already voting. Pollsters talk of the numbers getting baked in at a certain point.

----------

Corruptbuddha (10-05-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

No Trump supporters on this thread?

----------


## Knightkore

We do not know the votes of those casting early and absentee.....however.....based on polling I would say Hillary is in FAR more delusional standing.....

She reminds me of the Dems version of Mitt Romney.....our guys thought for sure.....Romney was winning.....Hillary and as well as everyone else will find just like how Trump won sweepingly.....against the GOP.....including the Cruz.....you know the guy who couldn't possibly lose to Hillary but somehow lost to Trump.....a supposedly worse candidate than Hillary.....

All you NeverTrumpers.....



Please clean up after you're finished.....thank you.....

----------

LongTermGuy (10-05-2016)

----------


## bdtex

> We do not know the votes of those casting early and absentee.....however.....based on polling I would say Hillary is in FAR more delusional standing.....
> 
> She reminds me of the Dems version of Mitt Romney.....our guys thought for sure.....Romney was winning.....Hillary and as well as everyone else will find just like how Trump won sweepingly.....against the GOP.....including the Cruz.....you know the guy who couldn't possibly lose to Hillary but somehow lost to Trump.....a supposedly worse candidate than Hillary.....
> 
> All you NeverTrumpers.....
> 
> 
> 
> Please clean up after you're finished.....thank you.....


"Poll: Clinton up 10 on Trump nationally"

Poll: Clinton up 10 on Trump nationally | TheHill

----------


## Iron Hammer

> Can't hardly stand the guy.


That is a double negative so you get credit for one cent.




> I have never known anyone who like Limbaugh in the past 20 years whether they were liberal or conservative. He's a liar and a con.. He works his audience as if they were simpletons and many are.


Only a *simpleton* would make that comment after admitting that you have never listened to Rush..  I can see why you know so few people and they are all liberal fools.




> Savage is a bombastic creep with really bad teeth.. I had dinner with him in the early 1990s and couldn't wait to get away.


 At least he fed you first.

----------


## Jen

> No Trump supporters on this thread?


I see no reason to be agitated about early voters at this point.

----------


## Kodiak

> "Poll: Clinton up 10 on Trump nationally"
> 
> Poll: Clinton up 10 on Trump nationally | TheHill



Besides questionable polling, please show us ANY real support she has anywhere.  He destroys her on Youtube vids of their rallys.......30k views to 1k, yard signs and bumper stickers everywhere for Trump, very few for her.   He gets 10's of thousands at his rally's, she gets 500-1000 max,  Facebook and Twitter have similar results.  Where are all these voters coming from, besides the grave?  Are the Democrat voters that embarrassed to show their support?   :Dontknow:

----------

Jim Scott (10-05-2016),John123 (10-05-2016),Knightkore (10-05-2016)

----------


## bdtex

> Besides questionable polling, please show us ANY real support she has anywhere.  He destroys her on Youtube vids of their rallys.......30k views to 1k, yard signs and bumper stickers everywhere for Trump, very few for her.   He gets 10's of thousands at his rally's, she gets 500-1000 max,  Facebook and Twitter have similar results.  Where are all these voters coming from, besides the grave?  Are the Democrat voters that embarrassed to show their support?


What specifically is "questionable" about that poll? TheHill is a right-leaning site. Why would they publish "questionable" polls?

----------


## Kodiak

> What specifically is "questionable" about that poll? TheHill is a right-leaning site. Why would they publish "questionable" polls?


I noticed you ignored the rest of the post asking where her support is?  Probably because you can't, besides left leaning message boards.  Even then they don't defend her, they spend all their time bashing Trump just like the Clinton campaign and the media does. 

Oh, and here's another poll that shows Trump ahead by the leftist LA Times.   But, I've said it for a long time,  I don't believe any of them....

http://graphics.latimes.com/usc-pres...oll-dashboard/

----------


## bdtex

> I noticed you ignored the rest of the post asking where her support is?  Probably because you can't, besides left leaning message boards.  Even then they don't defend her, they spend all their time bashing Trump just like the Clinton campaign and the media does. 
> 
> Oh, and here's another poll that shows Trump ahead by the leftist LA Times.   But, I've said it for a long time,  I don't believe any of them....
> 
> http://graphics.latimes.com/usc-pres...oll-dashboard/


I'm gonna bookmark this thread and show you where her support is on 11/8. She didn't bring 'em in at rallies like Bernie but she beat him decisively in the voting booths and fundraising and is doing the same to Trump. If you think rally size and internet polls are a better measure of support then you just go with that until election day and we'll revisit this thread. Deal?

----------


## Kodiak

Will that include the massive voter fraud?  Did I mention internet polls?  No.  I am talking about support he has on various internet social media.

Again, you say nothing about support for her now, because she has none.  If she wins, there is massive fraud with the voting booths........guaranteed.

The corruption within this government is proven every day.  Just today Obama's DOJ dropped charges to the guy gun running to Libya to protect her from being exposed... 

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016...-dealings.html

----------


## bdtex

> Will that include the massive voter fraud?


There is no "massive voter fraud". Total rightwing myth.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-05-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> There is no "massive voter fraud". Total rightwing myth.


Right, just like the Clinton's list of body bags, numerous scandals, etc.   Voter fraud is happening right now, but you do nothing but parrot the mainstream media.  I'm done. 

http://www.indystar.com/story/news/c...case/91540816/

----------

Knightkore (10-05-2016)

----------


## bdtex

> Right, just like the Clinton's list of body bags, numerous scandals, etc.   Voter fraud is happening right now, but you do nothing but parrot the mainstream media.  I'm done. 
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/story/news/c...case/91540816/



Indiana is a red state. There are no body bags or "numerous scandals". Total rightwing myths.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-05-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The point is that an awful lot of the outcome is ALREADY set in stone.


The answer here is to vote your convictions.

No matter if the outcome is in fact already decided.  We do not KNOW that.

How others vote shouldn't sway one's vote.  Whether our candidate MAY have lost, shouldn't sway it.

Only convictions and an honest assessment of the situation should sway it.

I have little use for Trump but the potential of a Rodham presidency is just beyond consideration.

----------

Jim Scott (10-05-2016),Knightkore (10-05-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*​Good luck with the desperate Media and their stories and Polls...*It should be obvious by now how desperate the Left and Never Trumpetts are...I Predict many on the left leaving the country (like many hinted) and the never Trumpets committing suicide...  When Trump Wins Big...JAO...(Just an Opinion)..and we all have opinions...

* :Glasses7:

----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-05-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Almost 6,000 Americans Have Already Voted in the 2016 Election - The Atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers of people voting before the actual election has grown like wildfire and about 1/3 of ALL voters cast early votes in 2012.
> 
> Early Voting Increases Turnout 2 to 4 Percent, Boosts Voting Among Minorities | Alternet
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I hope so. It will ruin your day, but as far as real hope for America as a nation...I hope the Donald can win.

----------


## Dan40

The early voting in Florida's August primary was larger than the election day voting.

ALL Republicans kept their seats.  Some Democrats lost their seats.  No 3rd parties won anything.

teddy, dear boy,

we understand the primary vote broke your heart, we don't know what broke your mind.

----------


## Rita Marley

I would like to know what you guys think will happen if the Left steals the election from Trump? We all see the roaring crowds he pulls in. Do you think all those people will just accept being ripped off and go about their lives like nothing?

----------

Kodiak (10-05-2016),LongTermGuy (10-05-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> No Trump supporters on this thread?


There's one Trump-obsessed member in this thread.

----------

John123 (10-05-2016),LongTermGuy (10-05-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I would like to know what you guys think will happen if the Left steals the election from Trump? We all see the roaring crowds he pulls in. Do you think all those people will just accept being ripped off and go about their lives like nothing?


I certainly hope not.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-05-2016),Rita Marley (10-05-2016)

----------


## John123

> I'm gonna bookmark this thread and show you where her support is on 11/8. She didn't bring 'em in at rallies like Bernie but she beat him decisively in the voting booths and fundraising and is doing the same to Trump. If you think rally size and internet polls are a better measure of support then you just go with that until election day and we'll revisit this thread. Deal?


Hillary screwed Bernie out of the nomination. Have you followed the news at ALL?

----------


## Rita Marley

> I certainly hope not.


I don't really know what I think, or hope. I can see things getting very ugly, very fast.

----------


## Jim Scott

> *​*Good luck with the desperate Media and their stories and Polls...*It should be obvious by now how desperate the Left and Never Trumpetts are...I Predict many on the left leaving the country (like many hinted) and the never Trumpets committing suicide...  When Trump Wins Big...JAO...(Just an Opinion)..and we all have opinions...


Correct.  Right now it is all speculation and the polls seem to change every day but if Hillary is ahead in one, Democrats tout that poll, if Trump is ahead in another, Republicans use that poll.  It's mostly just 'hurray for my candidate' all the time with little substance.  

I have predicted that Trump will defeat Hillary.  I base that on a number of reasons, including the obvious enthusiasm of Trump's supporters, guaranteeing a big voter turnout for Trump.  Hillary's support is tepid, even with Democrats.  Oh, Hillary will get votes - but not enough, even with the 'mythical' vote fraud we hear about in every election, especially in the Democrat-run cities such as Chicago, New York, Los Angeles.  

No matter.  Hillary is the status quo, a continuation of the Obama mediocrity that has dragged us down.  Trump represents change from the status quo - the Obama administration - that is failing the American middle class. He is abrasive, flamboyant and often belligerent but he will defeat Hillary Rodham Clinton on November 8th.

I'll be here to celebrate and if by some chance Trump does not win, I'll still be here.

*Jim*

----------

Rita Marley (10-05-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm gonna bookmark this thread and show you where her support is on 11/8. She didn't bring 'em in at rallies like Bernie but she beat him decisively in the voting booths and fundraising and is doing the same to Trump. If you think rally size and internet polls are a better measure of support then you just go with that until election day and we'll revisit this thread. Deal?


Did you not follow the primaries?  Sanders beat her in 22 states.  And the DNC was rigging the election for her.  THEY ADMITTED THAT and the chairperson Shultz resigned for cheating.  Sanders took the women's vote in some states.  Sanders took the black vote in some states.  Sanders took the youth vote in EVERY state.  Some states has closed primaries, only registered Democrats could vote.  Some had open primaries ALL registered voters could vote, Sanders won all those states.

The General Election, Trump vs clinton, ALL registered voters, not just Democrats can vote. (in the Republican primaries, Trump won all open primaries and most closed ones too) [and he WON by American VOTER 1725 delegates, 1235 were needed for the MAJORITY]  Republicans have NO insider ELITES that can decide the selection behind closed doors.

Did you KNOW that to win the nomination by the MAJORITY choice of the AMERICAN VOTER, the DEMOCRAT candidate needed 2382 delegates WON by primary election.  Did you know that?  Clinton won 2205 delegates, 176 SHORT of the needed majority.  Sanders won 1846 delegates.

Democrat insider ELITES called Super Delegates (not selected by the American VOTER) put clinton over the needed 2382.  Had those same insider ELITES picked Sanders HE would have had the nomination.

Clinton beat her ONE opponent, Sanders, by 4 million votes. 4.6 to 3.9

Trump beat 16 other candidates, and beat second place by 7 million votes. 5.8 to 2.2 in second place.

All the non-partisan stats on the primaries here:

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P16/R

----------

Jim Scott (10-06-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> Hillary screwed Bernie out of the nomination. Have you followed the news at ALL?


No, all he follows is polls.

----------

John123 (10-06-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> That is a double negative so you get credit for one cent.
> 
> Only a *simpleton* would make that comment after admitting that you have never listened to Rush..  I can see why you know so few people and they are all liberal fools.


When George McGovern was so soundly beaten in 1972 that he only won a single state (which was NOT his home state), some lefty expressed surprise that President Nixon had won, saying "I don't know anybody who voted for him."

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Edited.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> You DO know the article isn't about taxes, right?


Yes, it's too bad that people blow up threads with off topic crap, aint it? Too bad.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> 305 views and 49 replies.  "Lead Balloon"?




Fat chicks ROCK!!!

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Edit

----------

Knightkore (10-07-2016)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> ...in a year or two.  WOW. 
> 
> WTF happened to him?  He used to be a smart, collected voice of Conservatism.  Now he's just a ranting and raving Trumpster.
> 
> How far the once mighty have fallen.


He was always stupid. You never saw it before? That's pretty lame.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Wassup wif all the fat?  You get the November issue of _Big Mama_ Magazine?

----------


## bdtex

> ...in a year or two.  WOW. 
> 
> WTF happened to him?  He used to be a smart, collected voice of Conservatism.  Now he's just a ranting and raving Trumpster.
> 
> How far the once mighty have fallen.


I listened a little bit to Hannity this afternoon for the first time in awhile. When he said "Maybe it's because I'm too close to it but I really don't have any feel for how this election is going to turn out...",I had to change the channel. He has his head so far up Trump's ass.

----------


## RePHormed

> ...in a year or two.  WOW. 
> 
> WTF happened to him?  He used to be a smart, collected voice of Conservatism.  Now he's just a ranting and raving Trumpster.
> 
> How far the once mighty have fallen.


Have you always been a liberal?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Have you always been a liberal?


Nope. I've always been an actual Conservative.  You know...Milton Friedman.....Thomas Sowell....William F Buckley...Barry Goldwater.

Real Conservatives.

----------


## Midgardian

> Nope. I've always been an actual Conservative.  You know...Milton Friedman.....Thomas Sowell....William F Buckley...Barry Goldwater.
> 
> Real Conservatives.


Ah, so you don't think that Ronald Reagan was a real conservative.

Liberals like to say the same thing, as if they know what conservative means.

No wonder you are helping Hillary.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Ah, so you don't think that Ronald Reagan was a real conservative.
> 
> Liberals like to say the same thing, as if they know what conservative means.
> 
> No wonder you are helping Hillary.


What makes you think that?  There are many other Conservatives left off that list as well.  What you don't know about Conservatives and Conservatism would fill a library.

----------


## Midgardian

> What makes you think that?  There are many other Conservatives left off that list as well.


Any serious short list of conservatives would include Reagan if not _start_ with him.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Any serious short list of conservatives would include Reagan if not _start_ with him.







All of the men on this list were INFLUENCES on Reagan.  Man what you don't know about Conservatism is  astounding.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Jesus Fucking Christ...just answer a question.


What a simpleton.

If I could give Hillary any advice....it would be to just let him talk.

He's digging his own grave.

----------

Jeffrey (10-10-2016)

----------


## Eighty Deuce

Like you give a shit. Trump is crushing your stupid bitch. Your anguish is most gratifying !!

----------

Captain Kirk! (10-10-2016),Deno (10-09-2016),Frankenvoter (10-10-2016),Hillofbeans (10-10-2016),Libhater (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016),Roadmaster (10-09-2016),TheAngryWhiteMale (10-10-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

And he STILL hasn't answered a question.  And it's hilarious.


I say LET HIM RANT.

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> And he STILL hasn't answered a question.  And it's hilarious.
> 
> 
> I say LET HIM RANT.


Watching Hillary crash and burn, and you whine here .... PRICELESS !!!

----------

Deno (10-09-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016),TheAngryWhiteMale (10-10-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

LOL...he's losing his ass.  She doesn't have to even talk.

He's hanging himself.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

And he STILL hasn't answered a SINGLE question.

----------


## Taxcutter

Far as I could tell, he answered all the questions put to him.

----------

Eighty Deuce (10-09-2016),Libhater (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016),Midgardian (10-09-2016),Northern Rivers (10-10-2016)

----------


## B04

> And he STILL hasn't answered a SINGLE question.


And the lying Bitch flat out denied ever deleting any emails. Or that she was in fact served a subpoena.

----------

Eighty Deuce (10-09-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016),Rickity Plumber (10-10-2016)

----------


## Deno

hillary got here ass kicked......

----------

Daily Bread (10-09-2016),Eighty Deuce (10-09-2016),Libhater (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016),Rickity Plumber (10-10-2016),samspade (10-09-2016),TheAngryWhiteMale (10-10-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Far as I could tell, he answered all the questions put to him.


What was his answer to the humanitarian question?

----------


## Taxcutter

> What was his answer to the humanitarian question?


Taxcutter says:
Not start a war over it.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Taxcutter says:
> Not start a war over it.


There's ALREADY a war.  What would you do to END the humanitarian CRISIS?

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> There's ALREADY a war.  What would you do to END the humanitarian CRISIS?


Answer:  VOTE TRUMP !

----------

LongTermGuy (10-09-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

Oh look!

Someone started a Pity Party while the rest of us watched the debate!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Eighty Deuce (10-09-2016),LongTermGuy (10-09-2016)

----------


## squidward

ThE questions are too stupid to answer.
They deserve to be ignored

----------


## squidward

> There's ALREADY a war.  What would you do to END the humanitarian CRISIS?


Help Russia restore the legitimate government of Assad and kick hillary's mercinaries the fuck out

----------

Frankenvoter (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> hillary got here ass kicked......


So did Corrupt Budda

----------

BORDLANGCULT (10-10-2016),Canadianeye (10-09-2016),Eighty Deuce (10-09-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## squidward

Wasting time answering stupid questions would make Trump as stupid as the losers McStain and Romboy

----------


## Mainecoons

I thought he did a great job telling Hillary why she's afraid of him because if he gets elected she goes to jail.

 :Rofl:

----------

BORDLANGCULT (10-10-2016),Canadianeye (10-09-2016),Daily Bread (10-09-2016),Eighty Deuce (10-09-2016),Frankenvoter (10-10-2016),keymanjim (10-10-2016),Libhater (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016),squidward (10-09-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> There's ALREADY a war.


Hillary started it - she and Obama created ISIS.

----------

Canadianeye (10-09-2016),Libhater (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> There's ALREADY a war.  What would you do to END the humanitarian CRISIS?


put the damn muslims out of their misery.

----------

Libhater (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-09-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> put the damn muslims out of their misery.


*​I love you....my kinda gal....who understands and Knows a cancer when she see`s one...* :Cool20:

----------

Libhater (10-10-2016)

----------


## bdtex

He answered the last question beautifully. She's been saying that about herself the whole campaign.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Jesus Fucking Christ...just answer a question.
> 
> 
> What a simpleton.
> 
> If I could give Hillary any advice....it would be to just let him talk.
> 
> He's digging his own grave.


It could have been worse, that simpleton Trump could have started reading a children's book to everyone, that would have really been a winning strategy  :Smile: 

So, is America keeping control of the internet?

----------

Karl (10-10-2016)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Great thread by the O.P.  :Middle Finger: 

It back fired just like your queen bitch's attack on Trump regarding the hot mic. comments.

What else you got?  :Geez:

----------


## Retiredat50

> There's ALREADY a war.  What would you do to END the humanitarian CRISIS?


The first thing I would do is turn my attention to the problems in America. Like the homeless vets and our elderly. We have plenty of people right here in America that need help, lets take care of them first, then worry about the rest of the world.

----------

Jim Scott (10-10-2016),Northern Rivers (10-10-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

He answered all the questions.   Hilly mumbled that nothing is true than ran to her safe space.   

Trump crushed her.  He learned the pivot from Pence who ran Kaine into the lawn mower.

----------

Jim Scott (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> put the damn muslims out of their misery.


We could bomb the ME and turn it into a giant sheet of glass.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Far as I could tell, he answered all the questions put to him.


Like a petulant kid...Corruptbruhaha probably sticks his fingers in his ears when it is Trump's turn to speak.

Matthew 13:

*11-15* He replied, Youve been given insight into Gods kingdom. You know how it works. Not everybody has this gift, this insight; it hasnt been given to them. Whenever someone has a ready heart for this, the insights and understandings flow freely. But if there is no readiness, any trace of receptivity soon disappears. Thats why I tell stories: to create readiness, to nudge the people toward receptive insight. In their present state they can stare till doomsday and not see it, listen till theyre blue in the face and not get it. I dont want Isaiahs forecast repeated all over again:
Your ears are open but you dont hear a thing.
    Your eyes are awake but you dont see a thing.
The people are blockheads!
*They stick their fingers in their ears
    so they wont have to listen;*
They screw their eyes shut
    so they wont have to look,
    so they wont have to deal with me face-to-face
    and let me heal them.

----------



----------


## Karl

> It could have been worse, that simpleton Trump could have started reading a children's book to everyone, that would have really been a winning strategy 
> 
> t?



  @Retiredat50....

----------

Retiredat50 (10-10-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Like a petulant kid...Corruptbruhaha probably sticks his fingers in his ears when it is Trump's turn to speak.
> 
> Matthew 13:
> 
> *11-15* He replied, “You’ve been given insight into God’s kingdom. You know how it works. Not everybody has this gift, this insight; it hasn’t been given to them. Whenever someone has a ready heart for this, the insights and understandings flow freely. But if there is no readiness, any trace of receptivity soon disappears. That’s why I tell stories: to create readiness, to nudge the people toward receptive insight. In their present state they can stare till doomsday and not see it, listen till they’re blue in the face and not get it. I don’t want Isaiah’s forecast repeated all over again:
> Your ears are open but you don’t hear a thing.
>     Your eyes are awake but you don’t see a thing.
> The people are blockheads!
> *They stick their fingers in their ears
> ...



Jimmy Cefalo WIOD (no Trump lover) Said this morning that he couldn't sleep so ended up watching the debate 3 times <masochist>.
He said that in the locker rooms that he's been in that there is no such talk. <delusional>

Note: When I can't sleep I get up and get on tPF.  :Headbang:

----------


## QuaseMarco

> It could have been worse, that simpleton Trump could have started reading a children's book to everyone, that would have really been a winning strategy 
> 
> So, is America keeping control of the internet?


Trump is no simpleton and neither was GWB.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-10-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Jesus Fucking Christ...


You have just insulted Christian women across the nation. 



Is this the avatar of a person who respects women in general?

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## sooda

> You have just insulted Christian women across the nation. 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the avatar of a person who respects women in general?


That's Melania Trump... and is part of her self promotion.

----------


## B04

> There's ALREADY a war.  What would you do to END the humanitarian CRISIS?


I big red button with RESET spelled incorrectly in a foreign language?

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I big red button with RESET spelled incorrectly in a foreign language?



And this stops the carnage in Aleppo, HOW?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Some people were upset by it.


I can't imagine why.

I like the new one better anyway.

----------

Crunch (10-10-2016)

----------


## keymanjim

Just keep telling your doctor that it's tennis elbow.

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Just keep telling your doctor that it's tennis elbow.



Hubba-Hubba!

----------


## Crunch

> Some people were upset by it.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why.
> 
> I like the new one better anyway.


I can see why Donald was interested in her..............

----------

Karl (10-10-2016)

----------


## keymanjim

I would post pictures of moochell naked but National Geographic has a copyright on them.

----------

Captain Kirk! (10-10-2016),FirstGenCanadian (10-11-2016),Jehoshaphat (10-11-2016),Karl (10-10-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> I would post pictures of moochell naked but National Geographic has a copyright on them.


Thanks for resisting the urge.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I would post pictures of moochell naked but National Geographic has a copyright on them.



Ugh....it's breakfast time, man!

:hurl:

----------


## Karl

> I would post pictures of moochell naked but National Geographic has a copyright on them.



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Corruptbuddha

...and dayum....it's bad for Trump.


Poll: After Trump Tape Revelation, Clintons Lead Up to Double Digits - NBC News




> And among all registered voters, Clinton's lead is 13 points, her largest advantage over Trump since the poll began testing the pair last September.


But hey...the polls were wrong last time....right?

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama

No.  They were spot on.

----------

Enemy Country (10-10-2016)

----------


## Enemy Country

Rightwing radio is busy telling their listeners that Trump won and the tapes mean nothing.

----------

Corruptbuddha (10-10-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

I don't believe anyone.

----------


## Enemy Country

Are you the same one from another board?

----------


## Rita Marley

All the online polls are saying Trump connected on 89 out of 91 Superman Kicks to her head.

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016),RMNIXON (10-10-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> ...and dayum....it's bad for Trump.
> 
> 
> Poll: After Trump Tape Revelation, Clintons Lead Up to Double Digits - NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> But hey...the polls were wrong last time....right?
> 
> ...

----------


## keymanjim

Why is hillary being held above the law?

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

This is clearly not a post debate poll and has been conveniently planet by NBS to fool people once again. 

And of course we can count on a certain member to carry water for Hillary while Hack sits back and relaxes in the sun...... :Smiley20:

----------


## Iron Hammer

This poll is contrived to give the RINOs a little more courage to oppose Trump.

Even the smut tapes illegally recorded haven't had time to move the polls that much so it is total BS.

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## Rita Marley

CNN today asked it's viewers, "Are you going to believe me, or are you going to believe what you saw with your own eyes?"

----------

Captain Kirk! (10-10-2016)

----------


## Rebel Yell

> CNN today asked it's viewers, "Are you going to believe me, or are you going to believe what you saw with your own eyes?"


Only fools believe what they see with their own eyes when compared to the truth and honesty delivered by the righteous mainstream media.

----------

Captain Kirk! (10-10-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

Pre-debate polls are misleading after Trump's performance in the second presidential candidate's debate Sunday night because they only reflect the massive media beat-down of Trump after the 2005 trash talk tape was revealed.  

Attempts to discourage Trump supporters won't work because they know that the media is simply the Democrat party's propaganda outlet.  Post-debate polling will be far more relevant.   

If Trump surges, as I expect, it will be downplayed in the MSM and the polling numbers will be cherry-picked to find stats that make Hillary look better.
*
Jim*

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016),LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## DBCooper

The idiotic OP is posting something from before the debate. Yes, the article was published today, but the poll was after the tapes/before the debate.

/fail

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## bdtex

> Pre-debate polls are misleading after Trump's performance in the second presidential candidate's debate Sunday night because they only reflect the massive media beat-down of Trump after the 2005 trash talk tape was revealed.  
> 
> Attempts to discourage Trump supporters won't work because they know that the media is simply the Democrat party's propaganda outlet.  Post-debate polling will be far more relevant.   
> 
> If Trump surges, as I expect, it will be downplayed in the MSM and the polling numbers will be cherry-picked to find stats that make Hillary look better.
> *
> Jim*


So the fallout from the tape is over?

----------


## B04

> And this stops the carnage in Aleppo, HOW?


"What difference does it make, anyway?"

----------

Canadianeye (10-10-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> That's Melania Trump... and is part of her self promotion.



Is this the avatar of a person who respects women in general? 

{The question still remains.  You are only responsible for yourself and it seems you don't mind at all.  If you don't mind at all then why attack Trump?}

----------


## squidward

> And this stops the carnage in Aleppo, HOW?


It's Hillary's carnage. She has sacrificed human life for personal gain.

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Jesus Fucking Christ...just answer a question.
> 
> 
> What a simpleton.
> 
> If I could give Hillary any advice....it would be to just let him talk.
> 
> He's digging his own grave.



Trump kicked your whores ass.

----------

Canadianeye (10-10-2016),Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Trump kicked your whores ass.


Yabut...Ted, or one of the others ones who couldn't get, like, you know 3% of the vote...woulda CRUSHED her, cuz they would have been real conservatives like Ted, who, is hated now by some, who, ummm, say he isn't a real conservative and a traitor.

And, umm.

Skip it.

----------

Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## squidward

these neocons want hillary so badly it hurts.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (10-10-2016),Jim Scott (10-10-2016),Knightkore (10-10-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> these neocons want hillary so badly it hurts.


I know I sound repetitive, however....yet ANOTHER thing Trump forced into the general public as an obvious fact.

It is undeniable now. Out there. It was always a little blurry for most people, because they never had to come out of the shadows before.

No spinning it now with the smoke and mirrors of conspiracy theory. The GOP is exposed, and Trump did that.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (10-10-2016),Knightkore (10-10-2016),squidward (10-10-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

> these neocons want hillary so badly it hurts.


Perceptive comment and quite valid.  

We can see the neo-cons running to disavow Trump and demand he leave the presidential race because of a few seconds of his crude, sexist talk from 2005 that he didn't know was being recorded.  That's it.  

Anyone who believes this snippet of sexual bragging by Trump 11 years ago in an unguarded moment instantly disqualifies him from being president is either incredibly naive, lying or a RINO looking for an excuse to abandon Trump because he isn't part of the political class.  Few men haven't had similar conversations in their life and at the time, Trump was a long way from running for president.  He hasn't lived his life as a politician, carefully controlling his every action for political credibility and advantage.  He is a normal, albeit, very successful man.  A New Yorker that is typically a bit aggressive and hardly cares about political correctness, a ploy the left uses to control political speech, or did, until Trump arrived on the scene. 

The neo-con phonies we now see running from Trump like roaches run from the light love the Washington status quo and don't want their little rowboats being rocked by Trump.  They are fine with Hillary Clinton as president as long as they keep their positions and their perks.  Too bad about the rest of the nation and what Hillary's socialist ideology and demonstrably poor judgement will do to us.  They hate Trump and are desperate to destroy him, hoping this old sex-talk audio can do it.  They are being sorely disappointed - and I couldn't be happier.   

*Jim*

----------

squidward (10-10-2016)

----------


## DBCooper

> So the fallout from the tape is over?


 I saw some goofball pussy on TV going on and on about how Trump groped her...THREE times. She was a make-up artiste of some kind or other. She was incensed, outraged, and all the other incredibly stupid words liberals come up with. Or so she says now. Of course she said nothing at the time.

 Then years later, she sent him letters congratulating him on his run for president, offered to do his make-up for public events, and said she would definitely vote for him.

Now, suddenly, she beside herself at how badly he treated her.

 Where do they get these freaks?

----------


## Captain Kirk!

What the libtard bedwetters are ignoring is that when Trump trashed Clinton, the crowd went wild with applause in spite of several warnings not to.

----------

MrMike (10-10-2016)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> And this stops the carnage in Aleppo, HOW?


Why not ask Gary (bong hit) Johnson that question.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> these neocons want hillary so badly it hurts.


The Rhinos were just waiting for an excuse to disavow Trump. It's obvious to most thinking people what's going on.

----------

Canadianeye (10-10-2016),squidward (10-10-2016)

----------


## bdtex

Thursday-Friday will be big days. Firms that poll 3 day averages will be announcing their post-debate results then. Again,early voting starts Wednesday in Ohio and AZ too. If Trump isn't done already,and I think he is,he's surely done if he doesn't get a good post-debate bump this week.

----------

Corruptbuddha (10-10-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Trump grabbed Hillary by the p _ _ _ _.

----------


## Midgardian

> Why not ask Gary (bong hit) Johnson that question.


And what is HOW?

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> And what is HOW?


How is what? What is How? How is How? What is What? What's your point?  :Wtf20:

----------


## Midgardian

> How is what? What is How? How is How? What is What? What's your point?


Uh, never mind.

If I have to explain it, then it will still be lost on you.

People who have been paying attention know what I meant.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Thursday-Friday will be big days. Firms that poll 3 day averages will be announcing their post-debate results then. Again,early voting starts Wednesday in Ohio and AZ too. If Trump isn't done already,and I think he is,he's surely done if he doesn't get a good post-debate bump this week.



He won't get a bump.  His base is maxed and everyone with a lick of sense if running away in hopes of surviving down ticket races.

----------


## Katzndogz

If the establishment republicans help destroy Trump, they believe the Democrats will work to elect downballot republicans.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Uh, never mind.
> 
> If I have to explain it, then it will still be lost on you.
> 
> People who have been paying attention know what I meant.


In case you're too dim to understand, I was being a "smartass" responding 

to another member's question, but you had to play headmaster and butt in.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Thursday-Friday will be big days. Firms that poll 3 day averages will be announcing their post-debate results then. Again,early voting starts Wednesday in Ohio and AZ too. If Trump isn't done already,and I think he is,he's surely done if he doesn't get a good post-debate bump this week.


Then you woke up. Americans will be out in the millions to vote for Trump. They are sick of politicians and liberals like YOU!

----------

Rebel Yell (10-10-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> In case you're too dim to understand, I was being a "smartass" responding 
> 
> to another member's question, but you had to play headmaster and butt in.


I like it!

I have been promoted from "a little off - 24/7" to headmaster!

I'd make it my title, but that might be pushing things.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> I like it!
> 
> I have been promoted from "a little off - 24/7" to headmaster!
> 
> I'd make it my title, but that might be pushing things.



Good one.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## OldSchool

Changed my avatar too.

Hope ya all still recognize me.

Found this too:

----------



----------


## OldSchool

Here's another:

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

> That's Melania Trump... and is part of her self promotion.


This is absolutely shameful. She is a woman and should be wearing a burka.  If she walks around like this she is driving men to rape her. <say hello to my little friend>

----------


## squidward

Is there a chance a moderator will ask a pertinent question ?

----------


## memesofine

Raging All over someone answering a question? Now getting all upset over something as simple as that is what I would call someone who's a simpleton. No?

----------


## Karl

> Rightwing radio is busy telling their listeners that Trump won and the tapes mean nothing.


So was the Liberals saying Hillary won.

Basically the media and talking heads are "cheerleaders" for their sides....

We will OFFICIALLY find out who WON in about 3/4 weeks from today

----------


## Karl

> ...and dayum....it's bad for Trump.
> 
> 
> Poll: After Trump Tape Revelation, Clintons Lead Up to Double Digits - NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> But hey...the polls were wrong last time....right?
> 
> ...



Where's the Lesbians making out avatar?

----------


## Midgardian

> Rightwing radio is busy telling their listeners that Trump won and the tapes mean nothing.


And you disagree?

----------


## Dan40

> ...and dayum....it's bad for Trump.
> 
> 
> Poll: After Trump Tape Revelation, Clintons Lead Up to Double Digits - NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> But hey...the polls were wrong last time....right?
> 
> ...



Is your leg tingling? Former cruz-bot turned clinton-worshipper.

----------

Montana (02-19-2017)

----------


## squidward

> He won't get a bump.  His base is maxed and everyone with a lick of sense if running away in hopes of surviving down ticket races.


How cute, you said,"Down ticket".

----------


## squidward

Funny how the OP shot it's wad over a flawed poll conducted by the man who heads a Hillary PAC

----------

Knightkore (11-16-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Funny how the OP shot it's wad over a flawed poll conducted by the man who heads a Hillary PAC


Now we know that all the polls were wrong.

----------

Knightkore (11-16-2016)

----------


## valley ranch

Dear Corrupt, Have a look at this, I haven't read all the posts nor pages in this thread of yours, if you find evidence that the above is true or false~ Please: get back to us~ with your source. Take your time and really do some research, you'll be respected for that.

Thanks


*11*
The Trump "refusing to pay" the Million Dollar Hole In One thing is bullshit- here's how it actually happened. (self.The_Donald)
submitted 4 months ago * by ikilledtupac
Yeah, so we all read that article that Trump "refused" to pay a million dollar hole in one golf shot. Immediately, I thought "no way...those are underwritten by insurance companies, its not up to him". Well, what do you know??!? The article cited DOES NOT mention this fact, but, the article that the article cites, DOES: it was an insurance company that didn't pay.
I'm in this industry. There is a company called "Hole in One Golf Insurance Company". And guess what they insure? Hole in One Golf Contests. That's it. They don't insure anything else.
It was THE INSURANCE COMPANY that refused, not Trump.
the Hole In One Golf Insurance Company underwriter fucked up and didn't measure the distance to the holes, which made the coverage invalid. There is no way Trump could have, or, would have, staged this
It would have cost Trump LESS money to have the insurance company pay it instead, Trump got screwed because the insurance company underwrote the risk wrong and actually sold him an invalid insurance policy.
BUT WHAT ABOUT THE CHARITY HE USED TO PAY FOR IT?!?
Glad you asked! Legally, Trump, nor any of this legal holdings, can pay that insurance claim because that is illegal (you cannot settle claims outside of arbitration with your own money).
So really, it was pretty nice of him to even do that much, since this was all the insurance companies fault.




Oh and for the record-I'm a socialist, not even a Trump supporter. But I know bullshit when I see it.
*11*





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the by~that last statement about being a Socialist is by the writer of the article NOT me.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-19-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Dear Corrupt, Have a look at this, I haven't read all the posts nor pages in this thread of yours, if you find evidence that the above is true or false~ Please: get back to us~ with your source. Take your time and really do some research, you'll be respected for that.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> *11*
> The Trump "refusing to pay" the Million Dollar Hole In One thing is bullshit- here's how it actually happened. (self.The_Donald)
> submitted 4 months ago * by ikilledtupac
> Yeah, so we all read that article that Trump "refused" to pay a million dollar hole in one golf shot. Immediately, I thought "no way...those are underwritten by insurance companies, its not up to him". Well, what do you know??!? The article cited DOES NOT mention this fact, but, the article that the article cites, DOES: it was an insurance company that didn't pay.
> ...


Neither the lying left nor the lying cruz-bots have any interest in truth or facts.  Their singular mission is to scream lies about Trump until they sound crazed and hysterical.  They've long since reached their goal of being crazed and hysterical.

In the near future they will become comical and even more foolish.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-19-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

*It seems someone is stuck in "P." <chuckle>   Let see, we have HilLIAR**y, Obama, and of course, the Liberal media, all acolytes of (pinko) Saul Alinsky.  May we add the perpetrator of this boring thread?*  :Yawn: 

*To understand these denizens from the "Swamp," one must become familiar with Alinsky's "Rules For Radicals," especially.... 

"RULE 12: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it.”
Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions. (This is cruel, but very effective. Direct, personalized criticism and ridicule works.)"

'Nuff said!

*

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Typical, not one "fan" can adress the OP. Its all Clinton's fault. Lol.

----------


## patrickt

When this Daily News article came out during the campaign in 2016 it got no traction from NYT, LATimes, WaPo, MSNBC, or any of the other liberal media outlets because...

Consider these two sentences that appear one after the other in the article.

"Under the rules of the competition, Greenberg was entitled to a $1 million prize."

Wow. That's a pretty clear cut statement of fact. Until the next sentence.

"But the rules also stipulated that Greenberg’s shot had to travel at least 150 yards, a distance that Trump’s golf club, allegedly, made the hole short of, on purpose."

So, in fact, "under the rules" Greenberg was not entitled to the prize. This is rather like Sen. Clinton won the election but not under the rules. Mr. Greenberg won the prize, in the mind of this newspaper, but not under the rules.

The question asked was "How can anyone trust this dink?" I don't trust any politician and I didn't vote for either Democrat.

But, resurrecting this article now is petty and ridiculous.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Typical, not one "fan" can adress the OP. Its all Clinton's fault. Lol.


The OP is a setup in the pejorative...so people like you can still get the boot in. Read the facts on the hole in one...and see that your assertions only show you up as very hollow.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Being dishonest and crooked is being dishonest and crooked.  You don't qualify bad behavior.  And you certainly don't reward it.
> 
> Or do you?
> 
> Are you looking forward to your president being a scumbag who steals from charity?



U mean selling govt access (for millions) for self aggrandizement? (Der Clinton Foundation)   :Thinking:  

'Nuff said!

----------


## Dan40

> Being dishonest and crooked is being dishonest and crooked.  You don't qualify bad behavior.  And you certainly don't reward it.
> 
> Or do you?


Welfare. EBT, Section 8 housing, ADC, obamaphones are all rewards for bad behavior

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-20-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

Reading this old thread I had forgotten that Corruptbuddah disappeared.Without getting my head bitten off.I have to ask,was he perma banned or did he just quit posting?

----------

Ed D (09-20-2018)

----------


## Ed D

> Reading this old thread I had forgotten that Corruptbuddah disappeared.Without getting my head bitten off.I have to ask,was he perma banned or did he just quit posting?


Maybe he'll pop back in for the 2nd anniversary of this long running thread.  Today's the anniversary.

----------

East of the Beast (09-20-2018),Knightkore (09-20-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Reading this old thread I had forgotten that Corruptbuddah disappeared.Without getting my head bitten off.I have to ask,was he perma banned or did he just quit posting?


hes on pj, today.

----------


## Rutabaga

his last activity here:  07-06-2018 03:57

----------


## memesofine

WELL they talked about his penis so why not whine about SOME GOLF? as if I give a shit. It has NOTHING TO DO with our country's affairs so the whiner should take it to court I guess. SHEEESH

Looks like another TROLL joined the Socialist troll. oh yea!!

----------


## Dan40

> Reading this old thread I had forgotten that Corruptbuddah disappeared.Without getting my head bitten off.I have to ask,was he perma banned or did he just quit posting?


Those that are banned show BANNED after their handle.  He/she/it is not banned.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Those that are banned show BANNED after their handle.  He/she/it is not banned.


Thanks dan I just dont know what Id do without your guidance..love ya man

----------


## Dan40

> Thanks dan I just don’t know what I’d do without your guidance..love ya man


Aww chit.

And its _D_an, unless you're in Texas where it was Daa AAA NN nnn.

----------

East of the Beast (09-20-2018)

----------

